# Titanic was an inside job



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2009)

One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?

Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.

If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?


----------



## Si modo (Sep 13, 2009)

Sure proof!  LOL.


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2009)

You want proof!  I'll give you proof!

[youtube]saHs6J0OXVI[/youtube]


----------



## Gudrid (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, humor the gullible person here.  Are you for real?  Are there really people who think titanic was a conspiracy, or is this sarcasm?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Sep 13, 2009)

Not that I'm taking this obvious satire seriously, but:

The "metal" used on the Titanic was inferior. At low temperatures it was extremely brittle. It had been exposed to 28 degree water for hours prior to striking the iceberg.

Welding wasn't used in the hull construction, they used rivets. The rivets used on the Titanic were more inferior than the steel. These shattered like glass when stressed, popping the seams open.

Lost fact of the Titanic disaster: The fire in coal bunker #5. They could not put it out, and needed to get to NY as fast as possible in order to get it extinguished. This heat softened the steel all around this bunker, including bulkheads, the hull, everything else. This was the _real_ reason for the extra speed.

As to the idiotic "experiment" proposed in the OP.... Today's hammers are made of far superior steel than that of the Titanic's hull. I give you, the Orpple:

An Orpple is a hybrid, a combination of an apple and an orange. It has a pocket of kool-aid in the middle. It's for folks who just cannot help themselves, and _have_ to compare apples to oranges. Now, you can have both! Enjoy.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> Ok, humor the gullible person here.  Are you for real?  Are there really people who think titanic was a conspiracy, or is this sarcasm?




Everyone with half a brain knows that ice could not sink an unsinkable ocean liner. Take a sword made out of metal and fight someone armed with an icycle...who is going to win?

If ice were so strong....how come they don't build ships out of ice?

Look at the witnesses who were onboard the Titanic....all mysteriously died
Even those who are still alive claim that they don't remember what happened because they were infants.  Is someone buying their silence?

Science shows.....ice could not sink the Titanic


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2009)

clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2009)

eots said:


> clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission




My Titanic assertions have as much scientific validity as your 9-11 assertions

Prove me wrong


----------



## Si modo (Sep 13, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission
> ...


Scientific proof is suspicion.  Scientific proof is demonstrating that some questions remain.  You can't ask to be falsified - that would be rational.


----------



## Gudrid (Sep 13, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Not that I'm taking this obvious satire seriously, but:



There are many things I've thought were satire, and then it turned out people really believed it.  The Jesus was an alien thing being the one that comes to mind immediately.  

Apparently, there is a titanic conspiracy theory.  I had no idea.

Conspiracy Theories


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I'm taking this obvious satire seriously, but:
> ...



Ice is not stronger than metal


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Sep 13, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I'm taking this obvious satire seriously, but:
> ...


That site proposes by far the most uninformed and ignorant theory imaginable -- that "problems" with the Olympic made White Star decide she was jinxed, so they changed the names around and sunk the Olympic, after re-naming it Titanic.

This is completely impossible, for many reasons. One being the two ships were nothing alike in appointments, starting with the enclosed promenade Titanic featured. It would have taken them months and millions to re-appoint Olympic in order pass it off as the Titanic.

Conspiracy theories... refuge of the paranoid and delusional.

The OP here is clearly playing parody and satire.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 13, 2009)

George Bush, the Jews and Korean liquor store owners sunk the Titanic.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2009)

What about John Lennon?  Wasn't he killed by the Bush family?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 13, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What about John Lennon?  Wasn't he killed by the Bush family?


Definitely. Bush killed Lennon, George Harrison and has plans for Paul and Ringo.
I'm nearly certain he killed Kurt Cobain as well. I'm just waiting on the full report from Dr. True Ott.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 13, 2009)

eots said:


> clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission



Must be a real burden to be able to recognize the obvious.

How do you do it.


----------



## Si modo (Sep 13, 2009)

You're all batty.  It was the zombies.  Zombies must die for this.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 13, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What about John Lennon?  Wasn't he killed by the Bush family?



If I remember correctly, Bush was seen smoking on the Hindenberg...while strangling a puppy.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 13, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> The "metal" used on the Titanic was inferior.


 
And who decided to use this inferior metal?

Rogue members of the British Parliament.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 13, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What about John Lennon? Wasn't he killed by the Bush family?


 
John Lennon's wife was so vain that when she was told of his death, the first thing she said was her last name.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > The "metal" used on the Titanic was inferior.
> ...




*
The Rothchilds no doubt.  In conjunction with the Fed, the CIA, MI-6 and of course Tom Jones.  He is Irish you know.  Not a long walk in logic to know there has to be an Irishman involved.  

I always thought that whistling of the Irish Spring song was subliminal.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission
> ...



He has proved you 9/11 coincidence theorists wrong many times in the past.Not his fault you only see what you want to see and hear only what you want to hear.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Titanic was an inside job

Obviously a dry run by our Government for 9-11

Ever notice the Titanic sank at freefall speeds?


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



the sad* reality* is that the titanic received  *more investigation than building 7* did from the 9/11 commission *as it was omitted from the report*...and despite your inane comments the fact is wtc 7 did collapse at near free fall speed...no such disturbing fact exist in regards to the titanic other than in your inept little imaginings..it is just some bizarre attempt to distract from the* fact *of a *free fall collapse of wtc 7*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2009)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I got your back eots!

Titanic was a dry run for 9-11

No way ice is stronger than metal..

The Titanic sunk at freefall speeds.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2009)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



The building wasn't attacked so there was no reason for the Commission to investigate it.  3WTC was also destroyed?  You're not up in arms about that?  Wonder why loser?  

7WTC didn't fall at free fall speeds.  It collapsed slower than free fall speeds would have indicated.  There is no footage of the end of the collapse so it can't be determined.  

Sucks to be you.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2009)

Titanic sunk at freefall speeds. There is only one way it could sink that fast..


Controlled Demo!


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 nist now admits free fall speed for the visible portion of the collapse...of course it was attacked even if not the primary target and explosives have been use in other  building attacks before including the wtc...so your statement is pointless ...wtc3 did not collapse at free fall speed in fact it did not even collapse and it was not a 47 story skyscraper...loser


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2009)

There is no physical means for the Titanic to sink at "Freefal Speeds" without a well executed controlled demo

Everyone knows ice cannot sink a metal ship.


----------



## eots (Sep 14, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> There is no physical means for the Titanic to sink at "Freefal Speeds" without a well executed controlled demo
> 
> Everyone knows ice cannot sink a metal ship.



the only point you could possible have is the one on the top of your pinhead


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2009)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There is no physical means for the Titanic to sink at "Freefal Speeds" without a well executed controlled demo
> ...



Yea...yea.....You "debunkers" are all the same

You can't debate the issue so you attack the messenger

What are you....Some paid Government dupe?


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 15, 2009)

Ships sink some times.

Go figure.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 15, 2009)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



*It was a bldg ajacent hit by debris.
Just like WTC7.
It was demolished.
Somehow you missed that.
You're quite the "researcher"*


----------



## Toro (Sep 15, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Ships sink some times.
> 
> Go figure.



No they don't.

Stop lying.


----------



## elvis (Sep 15, 2009)

Toro said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > Ships sink some times.
> ...



Yeah, they said it was UNSINKABLE. I smell a rat.


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 15, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > What about John Lennon?  Wasn't he killed by the Bush family?
> ...



Why the hell won't they kill Yoko too? If the Bush family won't do it then at least get Rumsfeld to do it or send her hunting with Dick Cheney for christ sake!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2009)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



this loser never knows ANY facts about anything obviously in the fact he is unaware that nist now admits to freefall speed.This known disinfo agent is so delusional he'll tell someone that they hvae proved nothing in their 60 plus posts when that poster only has like 30 or so.more proof how he knows nothing about facts.


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 15, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



I so appreciate that someone is finally trying to get the truth out there!!!


----------



## Bootneck (Sep 15, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?





Well, I can see one candidate for the stupidity prize! The Titanic is not the only ship to be sunk by an iceberg. The most recent was a cruise ship, 'The Explorer'



> But sometime early yesterday, the Explorer, fondly known in the maritime world as the little red ship, quietly struck ice.
> There were the alarms, then the captains voice on the public address system calling the 100 passengers and the crew of about 50 to the lecture hall, according to passengers accounts on the radio and others relayed from rescuers and the tour operator.
> In the lecture hall, they were told that water was creeping in through a fist-size hole punched into the ships starboard. As it flooded the grinding engine room, the power failed. The ship ceased responding.
> We all got a little nervous when the ship began to list sharply, and the lifeboats still hadnt been lowered, John Cartwright, a Canadian, told CBC radio.
> ...



As for ice not being able to hole metal, I would suggest a marine engineer would know better than your goodself.



> Graham Hockley, of the Institute of Marine Engineering, Science and Technology, said: The ship is relatively small compared with the potential size of an iceberg. The top of the iceberg may be 50 metres away but it may have a second false summit under the water. *If the ship strikes a point on the iceberg at a right angle, the force can be concentrated into a small area and puncture the hull*.
> 
> Iceberg blamed as passengers flee holed ship in icy waters - Times Online



So much for your conspiracy theory. Pity you didn't do your homework!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 15, 2009)

The Titanic sunk because Teddy was behind the wheel.


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 15, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> The Titanic sunk because Teddy was behind the wheel.



Nah, if the Kennedy's did it all the women onboard would have been raped and no one would remember what happened:

William Kennedy Smith and the numerous rape allegations -- Crime Library - Crime Library on truTV.com


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are
> ...



Another dupe buying into the coverup and completely ignorant of the art of satire.

If other ships sunk because they hit icebergs it is an obvious attempt to coverup the sinking of the Titanic. Its easy to send a ship wired in a controlled demo to hit an iceberg and then say "look...an iceberg sunk my steel ship!"

Let me explain something to you....Unsinkable ships don't sink

Some people are so gullible!


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 15, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Another dupe buying into the coverup and completely ignorant of the art of satire.
> 
> If other ships sunk because they hit icebergs it is an obvious attempt to coverup the sinking of the Titanic. Its easy to send a ship wired in a controlled demo to hit an iceberg and then say "look...an iceberg sunk my steel ship!"
> 
> ...



You are forgetting all the people who said that they saw government agents carrying spools of copper wire around the deck and hulls of the ship. The only thing is most people on the left don't believe that because it is only the testimony of rich white people that we have to go on and we all know that rich white people are all evil and never tell the truth!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2009)

Megan_Fad said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Another dupe buying into the coverup and completely ignorant of the art of satire.
> ...



You got that right!

If they had youtube back then it would have been exposed years ago

Titanic was a dryrun for 9-11. It was wired with thermite when it was being built. That is why it sank on its maiden voyage, they didn't want anyone to see the thermite.

The conveniently "rubbed" against an iceberg and then set off the thermite.

Only thermite could make it sink at freefall speeds


----------



## DavidS (Sep 17, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2009)

I think its interesting psychology how rightwinger could not address the failures of both the 9/11 commission and the NIST report...and even though both these sources now say that their findings are in question and require further independent investigation.. he clings to the story he has accepted...and because he can not debate or accept these new facts his ego requires him to create this fantasy titanic thread to facilitate his denial and avoidance of the simply reality surrounding the 9/11 commission and NIST reports....fascinating


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 17, 2009)

I personally claim responsibility in another life, my berg was too big for her.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2009)

eots said:


> I think its interesting psychology how rightwinger could not address the failures of both the 9/11 commission and the NIST report...and even though both these sources now say that their findings are in question and require further independent investigation.. he clings to the story he has accepted...and because he can not debate or accept these new facts his ego requires him to create this fantasy titanic thread to facilitate his denial and avoidance of the simply reality surrounding the 9/11 commission and NIST reports....fascinating



I'm sick of Paid Government Shills such as eots trying to cover up that Titanic was an inside job. It is obvious to this reader that someone is being paid to help coverup this travesty.

Titanic was a controlled demo and sank at freefall speeds...

A little ice had nothing to do with it


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Ships sink some times.
> 
> Go figure.



Unsinkable ships don't sink...especially after hitting frozen water

Titanic was a controlled demo


----------



## Bern80 (Sep 18, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, humor the gullible person here.  Are you for real?  Are there really people who think titanic was a conspiracy, or is this sarcasm?
> ...



You really haven't ever seen an iceberg have you. It's like hitting a floating rock


----------



## Bern80 (Sep 18, 2009)

eots said:


> I think its interesting psychology how rightwinger could not address the failures of both the 9/11 commission and the NIST report...and even though both these sources now say that their findings are in question and require further independent investigation.. he clings to the story he has accepted...and because he can not debate or accept these new facts his ego requires him to create this fantasy titanic thread to facilitate his denial and avoidance of the simply reality surrounding the 9/11 commission and NIST reports....fascinating



The problem is that 's where your imagination takes over eots. The reports requiring furhter investigation are a far, far, FAR cry from proving or being evidence for an inside job.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2009)

eots said:


> I think its interesting psychology how rightwinger could not address the failures of both the 9/11 commission and the NIST report...and even though both these sources now say that their findings are in question and require further independent investigation.. he clings to the story he has accepted...and because he can not debate or accept these new facts his ego requires him to create this fantasy titanic thread to facilitate his denial and avoidance of the simply reality surrounding the 9/11 commission and NIST reports....fascinating



*What you Titanic is Truly Sinkable (or TITS for short) morons take for granted is that it was regular ice... Yeah.  IN SPRING!  IN THE ATLANTIC.  And it just came out of nowhere.  

Right, whatever.  You TITS are all the same.  Recent studies have indicated that there was residue of metal and protien found on that iceberg that clearly shows it wasn't pure ice.   And don't give me that shit that somehow the metal came from the ship that hit it or that a fish supplied the protien.  

OPEN YOUR FUCKING EYES MAN!!!!​
The researcher Sven Jhones from Norway did a study that has been suppressed by the MSM which clearly shows the Titanic couldn't have possibly sank and actually docked in Charleston on the morning of April 13.  Someday the truth will come out and you TITS will be twisted and squeezed.  

White Star line got the hefty insurance payout and Irrepressible Ismay laughed all the way to the bank!  They repainted the ship that was used to ferry supplies to the Nazis duing WWII (Prescott Bush was on board of course).  

All in all, you TITS are a bunch of boobs.

   
*


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2009)

Si modo said:


> You're all batty.  It was the zombies.  Zombies must die for this.



zombies are already dead.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2009)

Bern80 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gudrid said:
> ...



For the satirically challenged...



> You really haven't ever seen an iceberg have you. *It's like hitting a floating rock *



How stupid are you?

Rocks don't float!!!


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 18, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I think its interesting psychology how rightwinger could not address the failures of both the 9/11 commission and the NIST report...and even though both these sources now say that their findings are in question and require further independent investigation.. he clings to the story he has accepted...and because he can not debate or accept these new facts his ego requires him to create this fantasy titanic thread to facilitate his denial and avoidance of the simply reality surrounding the 9/11 commission and NIST reports....fascinating
> ...



Because of his cowardice, in stepping into collapsible C after it was loaded with women passengers and before it was lowered...Ismay's life was ruined.  He never became head of the company his father built.  He and his wife pretty much retired from live after that and no one was allowed to discuss the Titanic in his presence.  His wife later admitted that the sinking of the Titanic had ruined their lives. 


Pretty bad planning if it was on purpose, wasn't it?


----------



## JBeukema (Sep 18, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > You're all batty.  It was the zombies.  Zombies must die for this.
> ...


you forgot the un


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2009)

Bern80 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I think its interesting psychology how rightwinger could not address the failures of both the 9/11 commission and the NIST report...and even though both these sources now say that their findings are in question and require further independent investigation.. he clings to the story he has accepted...and because he can not debate or accept these new facts his ego requires him to create this fantasy titanic thread to facilitate his denial and avoidance of the simply reality surrounding the 9/11 commission and NIST reports....fascinating
> ...



theres plenty of evidence out there that proves it was an inside job,several videos that prove it beyond a fact but you Bush dupes only see what you want to see  so you never watch them when their posted for you.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Ismays life was ruined because he wired his own ship with thermite in a dry run for 9-11


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




*Hearsay and nonsense you government dis info agent!

He had a double, okay!  He had a double and you only thought that was him and his wife.  All good "researchers" like me know the truth and 'THE MAN' won't let it out.  Just the other day, a guy in Russian parliment brought up that Titanic was not as the Limeys said it was.  Ismay retired to Brazil where he hosted Joseph Mengele for decades.  He died a quiet peacful death in his moutaintop villa.  

What about the latest report by Sven Johnes proving that the Iceberg wasn't ice at all and had trace elements of metal and protien on it. What about that---JACK!!! 

Some day, the truth will come out and you government schills will be tried as co-conspirators.  *


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bern80 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The Titanic sank about 78 years before Bush became President.  Pay attention!


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



*I think the ship was not very well occupied and they found asbestos in the upper compartments and instead of paying the mere pennies to remove it and sail the ship for 40-50 years, he sank it on its maiden voyage.

Did you know that in the year before the ship sailed, it hadn't sailed at all?????   Pretty fishy that Ismay would invest that much and build a ship that never sailed...huh...  Dis-Info-Agents will never look at that angle.*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2009)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Even more fishy...is why he would invest in a ship that isn't ice proof


----------



## Toro (Sep 19, 2009)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Bern80 said:
> ...



Leonardo diCaprio sunk the Titanic.

Didn't you watch the movie?

D'uh...


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 19, 2009)

Bern80 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I think its interesting psychology how rightwinger could not address the failures of both the 9/11 commission and the NIST report...and even though both these sources now say that their findings are in question and require further independent investigation.. he clings to the story he has accepted...and because he can not debate or accept these new facts his ego requires him to create this fantasy titanic thread to facilitate his denial and avoidance of the simply reality surrounding the 9/11 commission and NIST reports....fascinating
> ...



That is how conspiracies work. Somewhere, something can not be immediately explained 100 % (probably because humans by nature do not know how to explain EVERYTHING upon birth) and so that automatically means something fishy is going on. See it is like this:

"What? We have to actually investigate something?...WHOA, that means Bush did it!"

"What, the government doesn't have all the answers? Well, I guess Bush did it!"

Wait, you mean it might take some time to put all the answers together? Oh well, Bush did it!"

Hey, the government didn't get ALL the answers the first time they looked into it? Well, looks like Bush did it!"

Wait a second, you mean because I cant reproduce the same results with some chicken wire and charcoal lighter in my backyard? AH HA! I told you Bush did it!

Hey,  I know this stoner kid that works at McDonalds and he told me that he saw black helicopters landing on the roof of the WTC with guys dressed like ninjas carrying an Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator!...Looks like Bush did it after all! (mean while President Bush is happy he got his Earth shattering KABOOM!)


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 19, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, according to Rosie O'Donnell, it is the first time in history that ice ever cut through steel...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2009)

Megan_Fad said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



And thats the point..
Even a 9-11 truther could tell you the temperature to melt steel. Ice is COLD


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Megan_Fad said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



you see is is a lame attempt at a weak mined media controlled individual that has been programed to associate 9/11 truth with fat lesbian comedians instead of patriots.. 9/11 commission members.. NIST researchers and victims family's...and then actually thinks she is funny..or witty...it is so sad...


----------



## 007 (Sep 20, 2009)

candycorn said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > What about John Lennon?  Wasn't he killed by the Bush family?
> ...



Don't believe it... that rumor was started by michele obama.


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wow...so, instead of attacking what I say, you are just going to attack me? I am beginning to feel important now. Wasn't it you that accused me of creating a "strawman"? Maybe you should go find the definition of "ad hominem".

Maybe nest time you attack me instead of what I say, I will return the favor...ass hole.


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Megan_Fad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Megan_Fad said:
> ...



it is not an attack on you it is just the reality of the situation...the programing that makes you associate 9/11 truth with sasquatch DNA and lesbian comedians...is however an attack on you


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Do you by any chance...smoke pot?


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Megan_Fad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Megan_Fad said:
> ...



do you by any chance..have no real understanding of the unanswered questions of 9/11 question....


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Actually, I do have an understanding of it. It just doesn't agree with your view of it and the fact that it drives you bat shit when someone doesn't agree with you makes you treat others like an asshole. 

See, I don't care if you disagree with me. What I have a problem with is you attacking me personally and putting words in my mouth...and for some reason you can't seem to stay on topic. I am trying to figure out why that is...which is why I asked if you do drugs...


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Megan_Fad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Megan_Fad said:
> ...



stop pretending ...it is easy to claim you have an understanding of the questions and events of 9/11.. but when the only way you demonstrate it is with Rosie O'Donnell programed responses it  becomes evident your claim is empty


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Wait a minute...did Rosie or did she not make an ass out of herself on the subject? The answer, yes she did. Was it or was it not funny? Yes it was...so, because I choose to laugh at something that was funny as hell, that automatically means your conspiracy theory was right?

I don't even want to know what leap of logic that took to conclude...


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Megan_Fad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Megan_Fad said:
> ...



Rosie attempted to use her celebrity to bring attention to concerns and questions of the 9/11 family's .. first responders and professors and government research scientist that were otherwise ignored by mainstream media..and no i did not see the humor in it
and while it does not prove my theory right ..it definitely shows your ignorance


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Actually Rosie tried to use her celebrity to simply take a shot at an administration she didn't like. The reason it was funny is because she was so fanatical about it that she wasn't able to form a coherent thought when she opened her mouth. To me, that is out right hilarious.


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Megan_Fad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Megan_Fad said:
> ...



anyone with an understanding realizes this is beyond the illusion of left/right politics or the workings of one administration..and because the significance..of molten metal...free fall collapse and the complete ommission of building 7 from the commission report  is lost on you ..does not mean it is not coherent


----------



## candycorn (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*Are you taking offense on behalf of fat lesbians?*


----------



## candycorn (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Look can find ice anywhere in the world that would cut through steel?

All of this side shit you bring up about Rosie and Lesbians and crap is just a smokescreen.

Answer the question, can ice cut through steel?

No.  So it had to have been an inside job.

Thanks for coming.  NEXT!!!!


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Megan_Fad said:
> ...



not so much as the murder victims and there family's and their quest for justice


Vote for Answers appeal by the New York Coalition for Accountability Now (NYCCAN) for a new, independent 9-11 commission. For more information go to NYCCAN.org ... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzC3QI8JenU[/ame]


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 20, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Megan_Fad said:
> ...



Of course not. If he were to take offense on behalf of fat lesbians it would insinuate he likes women...


----------



## Megan_Fad (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No, the fact that Rosie made an ass of her self during her jackassery is what made it "not coerent" and particularly funny.


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

really ...an ass of herself ?..are you sure..how so exactly ?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EHOvQ5dMs8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> really ...an ass of herself ?..are you sure..how so exactly ?
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Rosie O'Donnell dicusses WTC 7 facts / physics 9/11 Truth



so now youre giving kudos to Rosie?


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > really ...an ass of herself ?..are you sure..how so exactly ?
> ...



Rosie tried to give voice to the truth and ask some questions that need answered..it is unfortunate the deniers grabbed a hold of peoples prejudices and exploit them calling these questions Rosie's and these theory's Rosie's ...instead of recognizing the fact she was asking the questions and expressing the concerns of first responders victims family members and esteemed scientific researchers..


----------



## candycorn (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You never answered the question, how did ice cut through steel?


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



_*candycornhole*_...that is my answer to your questions..


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Is that your answer to all the 9/11 victims' family members who accept the official story?


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



is this a further display of your inane logic...what do your moronic questions have to do with representing any of the family members opinions or feelings toward  9/11 even if they are in the minority of those family that believe the official story...


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Respected Leaders and Families Launch 9/11 Truth Statement Demanding Deeper Investigation into the Events of 9/11 

NEW YORK CITY, NY (Oct. 26, 2004)(Updated Sep. 11, 2009) - An alliance of 100 prominent Americans and 40 family members of those killed on 9/11 today announced the release of the 911 Truth Statement, a call for immediate inquiry into evidence that suggests high-level government officials may have deliberately allowed the September 11th attacks to occur. The Statement supports an August 31st Zogby poll that found nearly 50% of New Yorkers believe the government had foreknowledge and "consciously failed to act," with 66% wanting a new 9/11 investigation.

911 Truth Statement - 911truth.org


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Respected Leaders and Families Launch 9/11 Truth Statement Demanding Deeper Investigation into the Events of 9/11
> 
> NEW YORK CITY, NY (Oct. 26, 2004)(Updated Sep. 11, 2009) - An alliance of 100 prominent Americans and 40 family members of those killed on 9/11 today announced the release of the 911 Truth Statement, a call for immediate inquiry into evidence that suggests high-level government officials may have deliberately allowed the September 11th attacks to occur. The Statement supports an August 31st Zogby poll that found nearly 50% of New Yorkers believe the government had foreknowledge and "consciously failed to act," with 66% wanting a new 9/11 investigation.
> 
> 911 Truth Statement - 911truth.org



i guess the other 50 percent of new yorkers are cornholes.


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Bill Doyle &#8211; Father of Joseph Doyle, Cantor Fitzgerald, WTC North Tower.  Founder of the Bill Doyle 9/11 Support Group, a bi-partisan support group of more than *7,000 members of 2,573 families*. His group merged with the Coalition of 9/11 Families in 2004 and is now know as the World Trade Center United Family Group, a 501(c)(3) non-profit organization.  

Article 8/6/05: *"I honestly don&#8217;t believe the government story*," said Doyle, adding everything about the official story and the follow-up investigation has not lived up to his or most all the other victims and survivors expectations.  "The 9/11 Commission report doesn't even begin to get at the truth." ... 

*"What we really need is an entire new investigation to answer all the questions not answered by the 9/11 Commission," *said Doyle, who is urging all Americans to support the victims and family members in fighting for this cause.  *"I've heard so many stories from whistle blowers, compelling stories that need to be told that have been silenced by the government and the media*." http://www.arcticbeacon.com

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

nice way to twist numbers, there, Rosie.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Bill Doyle &#8211; Father of Joseph Doyle, Cantor Fitzgerald, WTC North Tower.  Founder of the Bill Doyle 9/11 Support Group, a bi-partisan support group of more than *7,000 members of 2,573 families*. His group merged with the Coalition of 9/11 Families in 2004 and is now know as the World Trade Center United Family Group, a 501(c)(3) non-profit organization.
> 
> Article 8/6/05: *"I honestly don&#8217;t believe the government story*," said Doyle, adding everything about the official story and the follow-up investigation has not lived up to his or most all the other victims and survivors expectations.  "The 9/11 Commission report doesn't even begin to get at the truth." ...
> 
> ...


Arcticbeacon????

didn't that iceberg come from the arctic?


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Doyle  Father of Joseph Doyle, Cantor Fitzgerald, WTC North Tower.  Founder of the Bill Doyle 9/11 Support Group, a bi-partisan support group of more than *7,000 members of 2,573 families*. His group merged with the Coalition of 9/11 Families in 2004 and is now know as the World Trade Center United Family Group, a 501(c)(3) non-profit organization.
> ...



the founder of the org doesn't believe the story.  therefore, ALL 7000 members don't believe it.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you should check out that link
the "investigative journal" one
very EYE opening to say the least


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Respected Leaders and Families Launch 9/11 Truth Statement Demanding Deeper Investigation into the Events of 9/11
> ...



no candycornholes are those that simply mindlessly mock the very real and disturbing questions surrounding 9/11...with inane attempts at humor..refusing to address the reality's and one of those reality's is at this time the majority of 9/11 commission members support a reinvestigation and call their report highly questionable...as does the lead fire investigator at NIST..a fact thanks to the mass media the majority of people are unaware of and such facts are never reported in popular mechanics or national geo propaganda pieces even though they are an essential part of any real investigative journalism piece on the issue


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


why dont you face it, you wont accept any investigation that doesnt say it was an inside job
so stop with the care for the truth, you DONT


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

it is you and your kind that oppose an open investigation.. don't pretend



Below are excerpts from the lists of questions the Family Steering Committee has submitted to the 9/11 Commission.

Please click on the blue link to read the full document. 


President George W. Bush 
updated May 13, 2004

As Commander-in-Chief on the morning of 9/11, why didn&#8217;t you return immediately to Washington, D.C. or the National Military Command Center once you became aware that America was under attack? At specifically what time did you become aware that America was under attack? Who informed you of this fact? .... read more 

~*~
Questions


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> it is you and your kind that oppose an open investigation.. don't pretend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would have NO problems with a full scale investigation, why? because i KNOW it would come to about the same conclusions i have
but, you would still be of the same opinion you currently have
it wouldnt change a thing
thus, another investigation would be a waste of tax payer money


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > it is you and your kind that oppose an open investigation.. don't pretend
> ...



any investigation we would do would be "rigged"  if it didn't come to the conclusion that Bush blew up the towers and shot flight 93 down once Beamer took control of it.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


exactly



but back to the topic



ICE cant cut steel


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

this is always what you resort to when once again you have lost the debate..your.. _I bet_...imaginings of how things... _would be if_...


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> this is always what you resort to when once again you have lost the debate..your.. _I bet_...imaginings of how things... _would be if_...


you need to re-read that
no where did i say "i bet"
not once
i totally KNOW you would say it was a set up no matter because you are sold on it being an inside job and to admit it was not would devastate you


----------



## elvis (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> this is always what you resort to when once again you have lost the debate..your.. _I bet_...imaginings of how things... _would be if_...



You should tell Alex on him.


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > this is always what you resort to when once again you have lost the debate..your.. _I bet_...imaginings of how things... _would be if_...
> ...



no I would tell the lead fire investigator from NIST..


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


btw, Alex Jones needs your help finding Obama's Kenyan BC


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

the lead fire investigator of NIST needs your help in calibrating computer model simulations..explanation for no forensic evidence of  necessary temperatures to weaken steel..real life scale floor model test. official condemnation of the destruction of the crime scene...investigation of alternative theory's including hypothetical blast scenarios


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> the lead fire investigator of NIST needs your help in calibrating computer model simulations..explanation for no forensic evidence of  necessary temperatures to weaken steel..real life scale floor model test. official condemnation of the destruction of the crime scene...investigation of alternative theory's including hypothetical blast scenarios


he should ask Purdue University
they have already done it


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

now, how about that proof that ICE can cut steel


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the lead fire investigator of NIST needs your help in calibrating computer model simulations..explanation for no forensic evidence of  necessary temperatures to weaken steel..real life scale floor model test. official condemnation of the destruction of the crime scene...investigation of alternative theory's including hypothetical blast scenarios
> ...



done what exactly..and it was peer reviewed by whom ?...do you really believe the lead investigator of NIST would not be aware of such test if done to standard


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the lead fire investigator of NIST needs your help in calibrating computer model simulations..explanation for no forensic evidence of  necessary temperatures to weaken steel..real life scale floor model test. official condemnation of the destruction of the crime scene...investigation of alternative theory's including hypothetical blast scenarios
> ...



done what exactly..and it was peer reviewed by whom ?...do you really believe the lead investigator of NIST would not be aware of such test if done to standard...what a..._maroon_[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6n4o9XTdF0]YouTube - purdue university simulation of 9/11 north tower impact[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


so, were they in on it too?
or do you accept that simulation as fact?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


so, were they in on it too?
or do you accept that simulation as fact?


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



well for one it is of a impact not the invitation of a building collapse as discussed..and secondly as a responsible investigator like the lead fire investigator at NIST ..the computer programming..the parameters and interpretation of data would need to be reviewed independently to be scientifically valid


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


the building collapse has been done equally as well


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



 I have never seen it..but even if they had created such a program without review of the programing..parameters and data interpretation that has been validated through peer reviews is is just one of several computer simulations that have yielded several different results..and is completely non-conclusive


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


the purdue video was peer reviewed


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



well you make claims and back them up with nothing ..I Posted the articles and quotes in regards to nist investigators  frustrations over his unheaded request to have computer simulation models scientifically verified..and that no action had been taken...


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


except your sources come from troofer sites
it makes a difference


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

I provided an op-ed news link to the statements ...are you back to your divconspiracy that troofrs have stolen all these high profile peoples identity's again ?...can you provide a link to verify your claim or not


----------



## candycorn (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Ahh, name calling.  When you can't answer a question, we can always bank on you calling people names. 

Government shills always end up calling people names.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



eots cannot accept the fact that the Titanic was a controled demo. When challenged, he posts 9-11 truther lies and calls people names.

eots is just a paid govt shill trying to coverup the Titanic conspiracy with his 9-11 garbage.

Titanic Truthers Rule!

9-11 Truthers are just pathetic losers trying to cash in on the Titanic inside job


----------



## candycorn (Sep 22, 2009)

eots said:


> I provided an op-ed news link to the statements ...are you back to your divconspiracy that troofrs have stolen all these high profile peoples identity's again ?...can you provide a link to verify your claim or not



John Jacob Astro was on the Titanic.  I guess we agree on that.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I provided an op-ed news link to the statements ...are you back to your divconspiracy that troofrs have stolen all these high profile peoples identity's again ?...can you provide a link to verify your claim or not
> ...



That was not John Jacob Astor-  It was a poorly disguised double

Which proves.....Titanic was an inside job


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2009)

eots said:


> I provided an op-ed news link to the statements ...are you back to your divconspiracy that troofrs have stolen all these high profile peoples identity's again ?...can you provide a link to verify your claim or not



No proof needed!

Ice is not stronger than metal.

If the Titanic had struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sunk...its simple science that paid Government Shills like eots can't comprehend.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 28, 2009)

eots said:


> clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission



Eots do you ever look at your on picture and say! Yep I won't believe that freak either?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 29, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



They never found Astor's body.  I think he and Ismay may have retired together in South America.


----------



## eots (Sep 29, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission
> ...



 Ghooknose69 ..do you ever look at your avatar and say..what a blood thirsty racist Zionist  I am???


----------



## Toro (Oct 1, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission
> ...



Hey, I give eots props for posting his mug.  God knows I ain't going to do that.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Toro said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no shit
LOL
and these type of shots at how one looks are not something i agree with either


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I thought it was Curt Schilling.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



How do we know its really him?

It could be faked


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


would you claim it to be you if it wasnt?
i mean, hes not exactly using a well known person for it
not some star or model or anything like that


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I just don't know....

Could be an inside job


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Stop it...you're killing me!


----------



## Toro (Oct 6, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Terral probably thinks eots is part of the 9/11 conspiracy...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I think Terral (aka Fecal) is.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 6, 2009)

What a fucktard.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 6, 2009)

Google the "M.S. Explorer"


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Christophera sure thinks terral is, not sure if he thinks Eots is as well


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well I say both are in on the titanic sinking.  They know more than they are letting on.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I think Eots has alot more information on the Titanic Hoax than he is letting on.

This whole 9-11 thing is just to draw attention away from the Titanic


----------



## Elutherian (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok, this thread is funny as hell.

The Death Star was an inside job! LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2009)

RIP Elutherian


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2009)

Titanic Hoax was planned to cover up 9-11

Prove me wrong


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 8, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Titanic Hoax was planned to cover up 9-11
> 
> Prove me wrong


i can't
ice can't cut steel


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2009)

Ice can't cut steel....Scientific FACT


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 4, 2009)

there was no concrete in the hull of the titanic


----------



## Fizz (Dec 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> there was no concrete in the hull of the titanic



yes there was because i have pictures of the steel as it was being built. i also have MS PAINT and can draw arrows. therefore is is a fact and can not be refuted.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 4, 2009)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > there was no concrete in the hull of the titanic
> ...


oops you are correct
my mistake


----------



## Yurt (Dec 4, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Ice can't cut steel....Scientific FACT



you're kidding right....

Iceberg Sinks Cruise Ship off AntarcticaBill Cormier in Santiago, Chile
Associated Press
November 24, 2007
Iceberg Sinks Cruise Ship off Antarctica


----------



## Fizz (Dec 4, 2009)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ice can't cut steel....Scientific FACT
> ...



that is all lies propogated by the zionist media in order to control the populace into submission to the NWO.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2009)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ice can't cut steel....Scientific FACT
> ...



How gullible some people are....Ice cannot break steel.  

Lets do an experiment..

You get yourself a 3 foot ice cycle,  I'll get a 3 foot steel sword

Lets have a fight and see who wins


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 4, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



It's the first time in history that ice has defeated metal.

Anyone that believed the Titanic sinking was an accident is obviously a stooge to the White Star Illuminati Media Complex.  

If anyone is interested, I have 4000 youtube videos documenting the coverup.  Plus, in the water as the ship sinks, you can see the face of Satan, which only proves that the masons were involved.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...



Of course the Masons were involved...it was a dry run for 9-11


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 7, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It took them almost a century to take the lessons learned from the Titanic mission and apply them to 9-11, but when you are dealing with the Masons, and their nefarious henchmen "The Stonecutters", time is not an issue when compared against the ruthless efficiency employed to destroy this nation from the inside.  

The Captain of the Titanic was a mason.  He was also airlifted by hovercraft off of the sinking ship so he could then be one of the pilots of the jets that crashed  into the twin towers.

The masons know once they destroy us our financial networks, it will sew the seeds for the hostile take over by Lord Xenu and the implication of Satanism as the official religion of this nation.

We are all in danger.  It's dangerous to even post this, as it means I might be rounded up and placed in a FEMA death camp with Glen Beck.

I have youtube videos if anyone is interested.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2009)

Have to make sure nobody "accidentally" bumps into it

12-mile-long monster iceberg drifting toward Australia -


----------



## Toro (Dec 9, 2009)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ice can't cut steel....Scientific FACT
> ...



*LIAR!!!!!!!!
*





Right now, Terral is deeply pondering whether this thread is all true or not...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2009)

If ice is stronger than steel, why don't they build ships out of ice?    It would be cheaper


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> If ice is stronger than steel, why don't they build ships out of ice?    It would be cheaper



and much easier to keep your beer cold.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2009)

ice cant cut steel, and the titanic had a concrete keel


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2009)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > there was no concrete in the hull of the titanic
> ...



Concrete would be proof that they intended the Titanic to sink. Since nobody has provided proof that there was no concrete in the bow, I will submit that as irrefutable fact that it was intended for the Titanic to sink. 

Notice how the Titanic is going down by its bow. This is clear proof that there was concrete present, otherwise the ship would have settled evenly in the water.


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 18, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Until someone can *prove* that the Illuminati was not involved in this, it will remain one of the greatest terrorist attacks in this history of the world.

Neigh, in the history of the galaxy.  

I will await the OCTAs to show how this was all an "accident".


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



There are no "accidents"

Was it an "accident" that someone placed an iceberg in the path of the Titanic to make it look like ice sank the ship?


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 18, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Have you seen the youtube video of the secret Mason submarine project, where a submarine could latch onto an iceburg and actually ram it into the ship?  

Of course, that is only after the submarine torpedoes the ship first.  The iceburg is merely cover to make it look like an accident.

We know this was no accident.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 18, 2009)

> Prove me wrong



That;s not the way it works asswipe.. prove youself RIGHT.
Bye.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> > Prove me wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not the way it works on the Conspiracy board. You make an assertion based on assumptions and half-truths. Then when you are presented with contradictory facts you are allowed to ignore those facts and restate your original assertion.

Just thought I would help you with the rules


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 19, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > > Prove me wrong
> ...



Wow.  

I do believe the not-so-subtle humor of this thread went straight over Soggy's head.

There is no way that anyone can prove to me that the Titanic was *not* torpedoed by a submarine with an iceburg attached to it and then subsequently rammed by the iceburg to make it look like an accident. 

Accounts from the accident note two very distinct explosions well before the boat struck the iceburg.

Of course, these people refuse to be be named for fear of Illuminati retribution, but I've got a youtube video if anyone is interested.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2009)

Conspiracy?

No doubt about it

Here is what we know about the Titanic sinking so far

1. There is no way ice can sink a metal ship
2. Ice is just frozen water
3. Survivors are either dead or claim they can't remember the sinking
4. Concrete in the bow would have caused the Titanic to sink bow first
5. A submarine could have towed an iceberg into Titanics path
6. Ships don't sink at freefall speeds
7. Nobody ever bothered to check the iceberg for damage....Coverup


----------



## candycorn (Dec 21, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Conspiracy?
> 
> No doubt about it
> 
> ...



Ships don't sink at freefall speeds.....my nom for POTY!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Conspiracy?
> 
> No doubt about it
> 
> ...



It is painfully obvious that a submarine towed an iceberg into the path of the Titanic under the cover of darkness. Nobody has ever denied this


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 31, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> It is painfully obvious that a submarine towed an iceberg into the path of the Titanic under the cover of darkness. Nobody has ever denied this



And we all know that a lack of denial equates to absolute proof.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 31, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It is painfully obvious that a submarine towed an iceberg into the path of the Titanic under the cover of darkness. Nobody has ever denied this
> ...


lack of proof is "they" took it all so we cant prove it


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Now isn't that convenient.  They unleashed global warming to melt the ice berg so we can't prove it was there so theres no way to trace it back to hitting the alleged Titanic.

By the way, have you seen the ship up close?  When, in the history, of water, has there been this much made out of a sinking?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't forget this was the White Star Line!   Obviously a Klan Front.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Don't forget this was the White Star Line!   Obviously a Klan Front.



There are numerous claims that the Titanic was sunk as a way to blame the Jews. Nobody has ever denied that an iceberg was towed in front of the ship under cover of darkness


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 17, 2010)

If metal is harder than ice, then why do ships navigate around icebergs?  Under that theory a ship just be able to plough right through an iceberg?

If you are going to look at this rationally, you have to look are more factors than just ice against metal.  There were a lot of forces at play, the immovability and density of the iceberg, the torque of the ship, the angle of the strike, the brittleness of the metal.   I think it is quite conceivable that an iceberg can sink a ship.  

There are many things that appear impossible but scientific exploration has actually created the conditions which make them possible.  

The youtube vids on this are completely funny  -- a toy ship beating an ice cube....not the same.  Not the same at all.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 17, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> If metal is harder than ice, then why do ships navigate around icebergs?  Under that theory a ship just be able to plough right through an iceberg?
> 
> If you are going to look at this rationally, you have to look are more factors than just ice against metal.  There were a lot of forces at play, the immovability and density of the iceberg, the torque of the ship, the angle of the strike, the brittleness of the metal.   I think it is quite conceivable that an iceberg can sink a ship.
> 
> ...



Don't bring your pseudo-scientific thought on here and think you are going to impress us with facts and data.

As we have already pointed out:  no one has ever denied that the sinking of the Titanic was an illuminati conspiracy that entalled a submarine torpedoing the ship and then dragging an iceburg into the path of the ship to make it look like an accident.

Since no one has denied that, it must all be true.  

It's as simple as that.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget this was the White Star Line!   Obviously a Klan Front.
> ...



Well, the facts speak for themselves, nobody from Israel was on the Titanic so one must ask one's self why.  Yeah.  Or maybe thats jut what they want you to think.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



Oh, They built the ship Titanic,
They built it strong and true,
And they thought they had a ship,
That the water wouldn't go through.
It was on her maiden trip,
That an iceberg stuck the ship.
It was sad when the great ship went down.


(CHORUS)
Oh it was sad,
Oh it was sad,
It was sad when the great ship went down to the water.
All the husbands and wives,
Itty, bitty children lost their lives.
It was sad when the great ship went down.


It was off the coast of England,
And far from any shore,
When the rich refused to associate with the poor.
So they put the poor below,
Where they'd be the first to go.
It was sad when the great ship went down.


(CHORUS)
Oh it was sad,
Oh it was sad,
It was sad when the great ship went down to the water.
All the husbands and wives.
Itty, bitty children lost their lives.
It was sad when the great ship went down.



So they swung the life boats out,
O're the dark and stormy sea,
And the band struck up with "Near My God To Thee".
And the women and children cried,
As the water rushed through the side.
It was sad when the great ship went down.


(CHORUS)
Oh it was sad,
Oh it was sad,
It was sad when the great ship went down to the water.
All the husbands and wives,
Itty, bitty children lost their lives.
It was sad when the great ship went down.


Mrs. Aster turned around,
Just to see her husband drown,
And the ship Titanic made a gurgling sound.
So she wrapped herself in mink,
Just to see the great ship sink.
It was sad when the great ship went down.


(CHORUS)
Oh it was sad,
Oh it was sad,
It was sad when the great ship went down to the water.
All the husbands and wives,
Itty, bitty children lost their lives.
It was sad when the great ship went down.


Oh the moral of this story,
Is when you put out to sea,
Just make sure that the ship
Is plenty sea worthy.
And the icebergs are afloat,
On an ocean far remote.
It was sad when the great ship went down.


(CHORUS)
Oh it was sad,
Oh it was sad,
It was sad when the great ship went down to the water.
All the husbands and wives,
Itty, bitty children lost their lives.
It was sad when the great ship went down.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> If metal is harder than ice, then why do ships navigate around icebergs?  Under that theory a ship just be able to plough right through an iceberg?
> 
> If you are going to look at this rationally, you have to look are more factors than just ice against metal.  There were a lot of forces at play, the immovability and density of the iceberg, the torque of the ship, the angle of the strike, the brittleness of the metal.   I think it is quite conceivable that an iceberg can sink a ship.
> 
> ...



If ice was so hard they would be building ships out of ice not steel. Notice how nobody ever bothered to check the iceberg for evidence that a ship had hit it.  This showed that the iceberg was towed into place to make it  look like an accident.
The Titanic sank  by its bow. A ship that was built with concrete in its bow would sink by its bow. This shows that the Titanic was designed to sink.
Notice how all the witnesses are now dead....coincidence?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2010)

> The youtube vids on this are completely funny -- a toy ship beating an ice cube....not the same. Not the same at all.



Youtube videos are absolute fact...they cannot be denied. The video proves that ice cannot sink a ship


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



Nobody has ever denied that all of the European Jewish Passengers on the Titanic where teleported off the shop prior to the ships being sunk by an "iceburg".

That means it's true.  

You can't argue with this logic, though I see the "Official Titanic Conspiracy Theory Apologists" are doing their best.

Moron OTCTAs.  Sheep.

Blaaah!  Blaah! Blaaaaaaaah!


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> > The youtube vids on this are completely funny -- a toy ship beating an ice cube....not the same. Not the same at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube videos are absolute fact...they cannot be denied. The video proves that ice cannot sink a ship



If youtube videos weren't fact, what would be the point of youtube?

Fucking OTCTAs.

They should go tell the victims families that they think the ship sunk from natural causes.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 17, 2010)

At any rate, it's all so obvious.

The Captain of the Titanic was the most experienced Captain in the White Star liner who was on his last voyage, and he's going to run his ship into an Iceburg?  Give me a break!  

Also "White Star" is an obvious reference to the illuminati.

Wake up people!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> At any rate, it's all so obvious.
> 
> The Captain of the Titanic was the most experienced Captain in the White Star liner who was on his last voyage, and he's going to run his ship into an Iceburg?  Give me a break!
> 
> ...



Exactly

The only way a captain of his experience could hit an iceberg is if someone towed it into his path in the dark of night


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 17, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > At any rate, it's all so obvious.
> ...



So convenient that the "Captain went down with the ship".  Kind of hard not to go down with the ship when you are chained to the wheel.  

If only Captain Smith would have lived to tell the truth.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 17, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


well, clearly the captain was in on it

he committed suicide


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, he committed suicide by shooting himself in the head five times and then chaining himself to the wheel.

How do I know that's what happened?  No one has ever denied it.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 17, 2010)

Wasn't Bush related to the head of White Star Line security?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Wasn't Bush related to the head of White Star Line security?



No one has ever denied that either.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 31, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



The captain going down with the Titanic was a convenient lie to hide the fact that the Captain snuck off on a submarine. 

He was double crossed and locked up in a secret detention center so he wouldn't tell the truth about the conspiracy


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 9, 2010)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



It is clearly eident that all Israelis had advanced warning of the sinking of the Titanic


----------



## ProudTwoofer (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw that video years ago. Really sad that there are those who make light of genocide and simply take the government's word as gospel because it's "too difficult to believe they could do such an atrocity to their own people".


----------



## Toro (Mar 16, 2010)

ProudTwoofer said:


> I saw that video years ago. Really sad that there are those who make light of genocide and simply take the government's word as gospel because it's "too difficult to believe they could do such an atrocity to their own people".



They're not making light of genocide.  They're making light of you.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 16, 2010)

Toro said:


> ProudTwoofer said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that video years ago. Really sad that there are those who make light of genocide and simply take the government's word as gospel because it's "too difficult to believe they could do such an atrocity to their own people".
> ...


looks like 911rimjob will have yet another new ass to lick


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2010)

ProudTwoofer said:


> I saw that video years ago. Really sad that there are those who make light of genocide and simply take the government's word as gospel because it's "too difficult to believe they could do such an atrocity to their own people".



As you are well aware Twoofer, there were no Muslims on the Titanic. They obviously got advance warning of the planned sinking and changed their travel plans


----------



## candycorn (Mar 19, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> ProudTwoofer said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that video years ago. Really sad that there are those who make light of genocide and simply take the government's word as gospel because it's "too difficult to believe they could do such an atrocity to their own people".
> ...



I still contend it was not an iceberg but a thermite-berg.


----------



## eots (Mar 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > ProudTwoofer said:
> ...



dwivecon enjoys imagining other poster in homosexual acts...he is strange that way


----------



## eots (Mar 19, 2010)

debwunkers need to create this fantasy thread because they lost the 9/11 debate


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 19, 2010)

eots said:


> debwunkers need to create this fantasy thread because they lost the 9/11 debate


and dipshits will keep adding a "w" to a word that doesnt have one


----------



## eots (Mar 19, 2010)

dwiver down..


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > debwunkers need to create this fantasy thread because they lost the 9/11 debate
> ...





eots said:


> dwiver down..


^^^ case in point


----------



## eots (Mar 19, 2010)

_oh _...I  thought you meant _candywhore_


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 2, 2010)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ProudTwoofer said:
> ...



It wasn't a thermite-berg, it was a Navy A-6 painted to look like a United 757. It hit the bow right after the cruise missile fired from the extra pod under the right wing. It struck in the exact area where they just finished berg-proofing.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 2, 2010)

Celine Dion buit a time machine just so she could sneak into visit the helmsman and distract him with a BJ just enough that he wasn't paying attention just so she could sell all those CD's.


And you can't prove she didn't.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 2, 2010)

I am sure the people in third class or steerage were fed up with the extravagance of the rich flaunting their wealth above them on the upper decks. They saw this as their big chance at social justice, so they busted the rivets in a majority of the compartments until the hull burst open.

The elite locked them below deck making sure those involved did not live to tell the truth as it would have caused a wave of uprising against the rich back home & in the new world.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 8, 2010)

ice cant cut steel


----------



## Toro (Apr 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> ice cant cut steel



YES IT CAN!

F******* stupid ass OCTA  new world order, murderer, don't think about your children when that murderer Woodrow Wilson gained thousands of dollars by sinking the titanic, His fucking mobile phone on the Titanic had "boat mode" switched on, fucking fuck fuck fuck


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 8, 2010)

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ice cant cut steel
> ...


ROFLMAO

too damn funny


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 9, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, no, no.  You are all fucking wrong.  It was the entrance to Cthulu's layer.  H.P. Lovecraft was on the Titanic, saw the whole thing, and got off by dressing as a woman.

Then, wracked with guilt, he started to "hint" at the conspiracy in his writings.  That's why he met his "untimely" demise at the age of 46.  "Colon cancer" my ass.  The zionists just can't admit that they are the henchmen for the Cthulu Cult.

To prove my point, the Government has never officially denied that Cthulu sank the Titanic.

I rest my case.

OCTA really means "Official Cthulu Trained Agents" but the c is silent so it's sneaky to those "not in the know".


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 9, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Celine Dion buit a time machine just so she could sneak into visit the helmsman and distract him with a BJ just enough that he wasn't paying attention just so she could sell all those CD's.
> 
> 
> And you can't prove she didn't.



Another lie from a government OCTA meant to discredit the actual champions of truth.

Everyone knows Celine Dion hates oral and loves anal.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 11, 2010)

You know, after thinking about it, maybe the Titanic was sunk by the 3" re-bar sticking out from the concrete core of the iceberg. When the iceberg collapsed at free-fall speed, the re-bar caused a controlled demolition of the Titanic's upper stories. The keel & lower hull continued to burn at 1000 degrees for weeks after the collapse.

The concrete core of the iceberg is evidenced in a photo of the berg that I haven't been able to find as of yet, but I will keep looking for it.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 11, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> You know, after thinking about it, maybe the Titanic was sunk by the 3" re-bar sticking out from the concrete core of the iceberg. When the iceberg collapsed at free-fall speed, the re-bar caused a controlled demolition of the Titanic's upper stories. The keel & lower hull continued to burn at 1000 degrees for weeks after the collapse.
> 
> The concrete core of the iceberg is evidenced in a photo of the berg that I haven't been able to find as of yet, but I will keep looking for it.


the perps are hiding that photo


----------



## Toro (Apr 11, 2010)

The Titanic wasn't made with a steel core.  It was made with wood.  And chewing gum.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2010)

Toro said:


> The Titanic wasn't made with a steel core.  It was made with wood.  And chewing gum.



And some unlucky Irishmen that were trapped between the hulls during construction.

...And agent Chrissy's infamous "Invisicrete".


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 23, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The Titanic wasn't made with a steel core.  It was made with wood.  And chewing gum.
> ...



That is not possible...  Everyone knows the Titanic sunk at freefall speed and was probably built out of concrete


----------



## Oddball (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 23, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Only after Bruce Silverstein Ismay suggested to the captain of the Carpathia that "perhaps we should just pull it", and later they watched as it sank.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 23, 2010)

Dude said:


>


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 27, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I believe there was a plug in the Titanic like you would find in a bathtub.  When the ordered "pull it" the ship sank at freefall speeds.

To think "ice" could make it sink treats us all like fools


----------



## SinisterSilence (Apr 28, 2010)

you know i hate to break it to you but i hit the ice with the hammer.... and surprisingly enough the "ICE" broke.... Wired huh?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 28, 2010)

SinisterSilence said:


> you know i hate to break it to you but i hit the ice with the hammer.... and surprisingly enough the "ICE" broke.... Wired huh?


and weird too


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 28, 2010)

SinisterSilence said:


> you know i hate to break it to you but i hit the ice with the hammer.... and surprisingly enough the "ICE" broke.... Wired huh?



That's why we know that the "iceberg" the Titanic hit was actually made of Invisicrete (_accept no substitutes_) and 3" DOD supplied re-bar. And that it was towed into place by submarines crewed by the British in a false flag operation.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 28, 2010)

SinisterSilence said:


> you know i hate to break it to you but i hit the ice with the hammer.... and surprisingly enough the "ICE" broke.... Wired huh?



Simple experiment that proves that ice can't break metal


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rightwinger (Apr 30, 2010)

The Silent Movie version of "The Poseidon Adventure" was playing when the Titanic struck the supposed iceberg. Do you need any more proof that it was an inside job??

snopes.com: 1911 Poseidon Adventure


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2010)

Irrefutable youtube video.......Do you need more proof?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saHs6J0OXVI]YouTube - Unfastened Coins: Titanic Conspiracy[/ame]


----------



## skookerasbil (May 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?





*HOLY MOTHER OF GOD*



Nor is Obama really a black guy....................the establishment just made him look tht way!!!


----------



## geauxtohell (May 8, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...



I am sensing that someone's sarcasm meter needs to be re-calibrated.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 8, 2010)

SinisterSilence said:


> you know i hate to break it to you but i hit the ice with the hammer.... and surprisingly enough the "ICE" broke.... Wired huh?



Another fucking OCTA agent.  Don't think we aren't on to you.  

Who do you work for?  The CIA, NSA, Bilderberger/Trilateral Commission/CFR?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Irrefutable youtube video.......Do you need more proof?
> 
> YouTube - Unfastened Coins: Titanic Conspiracy





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rightwinger again.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


>



The government has never denied that Godzirra didn't sink the Titanic...........


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



If you check the passenger list....there were no Japanese on the Titanic

They were forewarned


----------



## rightwinger (May 20, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you saying that skook is not on the same page as the rest of us?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 20, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The Silent Movie version of "The Poseidon Adventure" was playing when the Titanic struck the supposed iceberg. Do you need any more proof that it was an inside job??
> 
> snopes.com: 1911 Poseidon Adventure



BTW, must I be the first to point out that the "Posieon Adventure" was from the year 1911.  That's 1-9-11 as in "One 9-11".  "They" told us exactly what they were going to do in September of 2001 on the Titanic!

Can't you see?  It's all connected!  The OCTAs can't comprehend the magnitude and scope of this!


----------



## geauxtohell (May 20, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



He's been educated in OCTA schools.  His eyes are not trained to see as ours are.  None so blind.......


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 20, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Silent Movie version of "The Poseidon Adventure" was playing when the Titanic struck the supposed iceberg. Do you need any more proof that it was an inside job??
> ...



Wow, I never saw it that way before, thank you for opening my eyes. It's all become clear to me now.

From the Titanic, to Pearl Harbor, to the A-bombs, to the 1993 WTC bombings, this plan was guided to the 9/11 attacks. The patience and attention to detail by the planners is astounding in it's beauty. They carefully nurtured it's every aspect, from the lives and training of the attackers, to the voting manipulations to ensure the proper president & congress critters were in place that fateful day. 

Do you know how I can get in touch with the planners, because I would like them to provide similar guidance for my 401k plan. I would be able to retire in 2 years with attention like this!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2010)

I told you idiots months ago that it was a remote controlled Ice Berg like in James Bond! It was also snow painted Steel, and that's why it was strong enough to punch a hole in The Titanic. Captain Edward John Smith was in on it too. Jeez..... ~BH


----------



## rightwinger (May 20, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> I told you idiots months ago that it was a remote controlled Ice Berg like in James Bond! It was also snow painted Steel, and that's why it was strong enough to punch a hole in The Titanic. Captain Edward John Smith was in on it too. Jeez..... ~BH



I've never seen anyone deny this...you may have something


----------



## DiveCon (May 20, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > I told you idiots months ago that it was a remote controlled Ice Berg like in James Bond! It was also snow painted Steel, and that's why it was strong enough to punch a hole in The Titanic. Captain Edward John Smith was in on it too. Jeez..... ~BH
> ...


i have never seen anyone deny this either


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Silent Movie version of "The Poseidon Adventure" was playing when the Titanic struck the supposed iceberg. Do you need any more proof that it was an inside job??
> ...



There is no doubt that the sinking of the Titanic was a dry run for 9-11


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No one has ever denied that the Titanic was a dry run for 9-11................


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



I heard the Exon Valdeze was caused by the dems!  They knew this would help us stop this off shore crap..As a matter of fact it worked with bush 1...then bush 2 came around and stopped that nonsense!  

God bless dubya!


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jun 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



That is that dumbest thing I heard today, we all know Bush caused the Titanic to sink!


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

Gremlin-USA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...



Bush has never denied that he caused the Titanic to sink.................


----------



## bodecea (Jun 14, 2010)

Gudrid said:


> Ok, humor the gullible person here.  Are you for real?  Are there really people who think titanic was a conspiracy, or is this sarcasm?



If you have to ask, you're in on it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2010)

The Empire did it!

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SK5DoUYRWvw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SK5DoUYRWvw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 10, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The Empire did it!
> 
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SK5DoUYRWvw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SK5DoUYRWvw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


ROFLMAO


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The Empire did it!
> 
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SK5DoUYRWvw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SK5DoUYRWvw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]



That is the only logical explanation

To think that some wanted us to believe that ICE could have sunk that ship


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2010)

How does this site find a way to draw every fcukking k00k on the internet???!!!!!!!


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 15, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> How does this site find a way to draw every fcukking k00k on the internet???!!!!!!!



Have you figured out that this thread is loaded with sarcasm yet?

Let me spell it out more clearly for you:  no one on this thread believes the titanic was sunk by a conspiracy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > How does this site find a way to draw every fcukking k00k on the internet???!!!!!!!
> ...



Speak for yourself.

There is no way a metal ship could be sunk by ice. Metal is harder than ice. If Titanic hit an iceberg, thew iceberg would have sunk


----------



## elvis (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



I think it was an extortion plot against the Astors.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 15, 2010)

elvis said:


> I think it was an extortion plot against the Astors.


that is what the perpetrators want you to think.


----------



## Douger (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission
> ...


Ok. I'll let you prove you wrong.
This winter when the snow plows leave a big mount go sprinkle it with water until it turns into a hard mass.
Get a bicycle and ride head on into it as fast as you can possibly pedal.
Please do *not* wear a helmet.

After you get done with re-constructive surgery, I'll teach you how to make a nice 3 story garage out of concrete, rebar and reinforcement columns.Well make the third floor into a 16 thousand gallon "tank", with no roof.
Get the gas company come and fill it with aviation fuel, shoot it with a flare gun and see what happens.
HINT.
It won't collapse free fall, if at all..


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 15, 2010)

Douger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


what a fucking moron
LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Douger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Silly fool

The Titanic did not hit a snow bank....if it did it would have smashed it


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


whats even funnier is i guess douger thinks the WTC was made out of concrete and rebar


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

> After you get done with re-constructive surgery, I'll teach you how to make a nice 3 story garage out of concrete, rebar and reinforcement columns.Well make the third floor into a 16 thousand gallon "tank", with no roof.
> Get the gas company come and fill it with aviation fuel, shoot it with a flare gun and see what happens.
> HINT.
> It won't collapse free fall, if at all..



How do you explain that the Titanic sank at free fall speed?

That proves it was an inside job


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2010)

Fizz said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was an extortion plot against the Astors.
> ...



I'm thinking more like the Bush family


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 9, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


you clearly missed the sarcasm there
and WHO that was really directed at


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 9, 2010)

Titanic was an inside job 

That is obvious.

It wss because water got into the inside.

The hydrogen and oxygen atoms conspired in an ice cave on that berg.

psik


----------



## Godboy (Aug 9, 2010)

You guys are dumb. It wasnt even the real titanic... it was a cruise missle. The ship they found in the 80's was planted there by the new world order.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 13, 2010)

Godboy said:


> You guys are dumb. It wasnt even the real titanic... it was a cruise missle. The ship they found in the 80's was planted there by the new world order.



I can't believe some people actually think that ship that Ballard found was the real Titanic

It was planted there by James Cameron so he could make a stupid Leonardo DiCaprio movie


----------



## Toro (Sep 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are dumb. It wasnt even the real titanic... it was a cruise missle. The ship they found in the 80's was planted there by the new world order.
> ...



Its all a myth.  It never really happened.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2010)

Douger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


You and Castro are fucking idiots. Even Castro is admitting that Communism doesn't work. Massive fail!!


----------



## daveman (Sep 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> That is the only logical explanation
> 
> To think that some wanted us to believe that ICE could have sunk that ship


ICE did indeed sink that ship.  Immigrations and Customs Enforcement heard the ship was full of undocumented workers and undeclared foreign fruit.

Don't mess with ICE.  They'll put you on the bottom of the fuckin' _ocean_, man.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 13, 2010)

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Yes, it did.

On a movie set.

In Nevada.

At Area 51.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Titanic we saw on Discovery Channel was faked. They are afraid to show the real Titanic which is sitting in a junkyard in Jersey City


----------



## Toro (Sep 16, 2010)

LIARS!

How dare you guys joke when the murderers Bush and Cheney walk free!  You're always worried about little things, like "your children" when you should be helping solve the murders by the President!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 21, 2010)

Toro said:


> LIARS!
> 
> How dare you guys joke when the murderers Bush and Cheney walk free!  You're always worried about little things, like "your children" when you should be helping solve the murders by the President!



OK, I've got the Dept of Justice, a federal Grand Jury, Dog the Bounty Hunter and a SWAT team on standby. 

Now who exactly did the President murder? Give me the name and date, and we're good to go.

Unless this happened on a sound stage.

In the 1960's.

In Nevada.

At Area 51.

On the hull of the fake Titanic.

In that case, never mind.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > LIARS!
> ...



Its not in Area 51.....it is in a secret lake in New Jersey


----------



## hjmick (Sep 27, 2010)

Everyone knows the Jews sank the Titanic. That Ice*berg* fellow got away scotfree...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

hjmick said:


> Everyone knows the Jews sank the Titanic. That Ice*berg* fellow got away scotfree...



No...too many Jews were killed in the sinking

However, there were no Muslims killed. They must have been pre-warned


----------



## KissMy (Oct 2, 2010)

hjmick said:


> Everyone knows the Jews sank the Titanic. That Ice*berg* fellow got away scotfree...



Everyone knows that Ice*berg* fellow was a member the Bilder*berg* Group.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 2, 2010)

Two words.

"Controlled Sinking".

Google it.


----------



## Sheldon (Oct 2, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Two words.
> 
> "Controlled Sinking".
> 
> Google it.



Correct. And as this time-period image shows






the demolition charges were placed near the middle of the ship. You'll also note in the evidence above that the sides of the ship are made of reinforced concrete, not the "riveted-steel" lie that the Illuminati-controlled governments continue to perpetuate.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 2, 2010)

Ice berg ,Goldberg , It was the jews.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Two words.
> ...



The Titanic sank at freefall speeds...no way an iceberg could do that


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Unless the iceberg hit the precise spot on the Titanic that was rigged to explode by Cheney and Haliburton, using thermite and termites to weaken the hull causing it to sink at near freefall speed while exposing the concrete cores.

Or something like that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2010)

Or maybe it was just hit with Navy A-6 Intruders painted to look like 767's.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 19, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Or maybe it was just hit with Navy A-6 Intruders painted to look like 767's.



Actually..all the passengers on the Titanic are still alive in a secret camp

Anything to keep them quiet


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 7, 2010)

bumpage


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like the secrets of the Titanic went down with her

Questions that may never be answered

Why did the Titanic sink at freefall speeds?
Why didn't anyone investigate the iceberg?  Were they afraid at what they might find?
Why were there no Muslims aboard the Titanic?  Were they tipped off?
Why does the ship splitting in two look like a controlled demo?
Why are the survivors suddenly silent?  None of the survivors have spoken in ten years?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 24, 2010)

No way could ice sink a ship....controlled demo


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 24, 2010)

eots said:


> Megan_Fad said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That "fat comedian" agrees with YOUR side.Shut up, bitch.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 24, 2010)

of course, the keel was made with special DoD C4 coated Steel


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 24, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Megan_Fad said:
> ...


no no no, you dont get it
Rosie was part of the disinfo campaign


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > there was no concrete in the hull of the titanic
> ...


MS Paint???? SHIT!!! I wondered where Chris took those pictures with the arrows. I watched videos on the Titanic AND 9/11 and never saw those arrows floating in the air live!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> of course, the keel was made with special DoD C4 coated Steel



And it sank at free-fall for only 2.25 seconds because of Newtonian Physics.

ALL HAIL NEWTONIAN PHYSICS!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2010)

Notice how the Titanic split in two. Clear evidence that explosives were used to sink the Titanic


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2011)

Smoking gun proving the sinking was faked


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 18, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



Why, with unassailable logic like this, you could have the world from which to choose a career!  You could have a radio talk show nationally syndicated with millions of agreeable minions at your beaconing call.  You could be Governor of Alaska and quit in the middle of your term.  Then take a boat load of cash out of Rupert Murdoch's clutches while you pimp your family for ratings.

You could apply for a fellowship with the Heritage Foundation and make your opinions have a veneer of credibility.  

Yes sir!  Rightwinger, keep up the grand pieces of thinking like this and the world's your oyster!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...



This story is too big for Fox News to cover


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They do tend to over cover minutiae and ignore the important, don't they?


----------



## whitehall (Apr 29, 2011)

If the US didn't screw up the climate and cause global cooling they wouldn't have had that ice cube floating around in the shipping lanes.


----------



## Obamerican (May 14, 2011)

whitehall said:


> If the US didn't screw up the climate and cause global cooling they wouldn't have had that ice cube floating around in the shipping lanes.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 31, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > of course, the keel was made with special DoD C4 coated Steel
> ...



Ever notice that they didn't impound the iceberg as evidence?

They knew it would prove an iceberg did not sink the Titanic


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 31, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Yet Eots says nothing. Hmmmmmm.........................


----------



## Swagger (Oct 31, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Titanic was an inside job



Indeed it was, rightwinger. I mean, water can't sink a ship from the outside, now, can it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 31, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



They also didn't test any of the ice crystals on the deck for evidence of thermite. 


I demand a new investigation with full subpoena powers.


----------



## likeabird03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ice can't beak metal, however the blunt force of the impact of the ship against that huge iceberg would be enough to rip open the ship in my view.


----------



## editec (Nov 2, 2011)

Little known fact.

The Titantic didn't sink the ocean rose and swallowed it up.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2011)

likeabird03 said:


> Ice can't beak metal, however the blunt force of the impact of the ship against that huge iceberg would be enough to rip open the ship in my view.



Bull crap

Metal is harder than ice. Ice is just frozen water

If a metal ship hit an iceberg, the iceberg would sink not the ship


----------



## Conservative (Nov 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> likeabird03 said:
> 
> 
> > Ice can't beak metal, however the blunt force of the impact of the ship against that huge iceberg would be enough to rip open the ship in my view.
> ...



you actually believe that?

wow.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 2, 2011)

Testing Shows Titanic Steel Was Brittle


> The steel used to build the Titanic was not as "impact-resistant" as modern steel, according to Dr. H.P. Leighly, a professor emeritus of metallurgical engineering at UMR. But it was the best steel available at the time, says Leighly, who studied some 200 pounds of steel from the wreckage.





> Inferior steel wasn't the only reason the luxury ocean liner Titanic sank in the early morning hours of April 15, 1912. Other factors -- such as flaws in the ship's design, the crew's negligence and the lack of lifeboats -- also contributed to the disaster, Leighly says.





> At UMR, chemical and stress tests of metal samples from the Titanic's hull and bulkhead show that the steel used to build the ship was very inferior to modern steel. Impact tests conducted by Felkins show that the steel from the Titanic was about 10 times more brittle than modern steel when tested at freezing temperature -- the estimated temperature of the water at the time the Titanic struck the iceberg.


Ships made with this type of steel, this brittle, would certainly break open if they hit a large enough berg.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2011)

Conservative said:


> Testing Shows Titanic Steel Was Brittle
> 
> 
> > The steel used to build the Titanic was not as "impact-resistant" as modern steel, according to Dr. H.P. Leighly, a professor emeritus of metallurgical engineering at UMR. But it was the best steel available at the time, says Leighly, who studied some 200 pounds of steel from the wreckage.
> ...



Science was not your best subject was it?

Here is an experiment for you

Take a block of ice out of your freezer. Hit it with a hammer. What breaks, the ice or the hammer?


----------



## Rozman (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw different Titanic movies and ran them in slow motion and freeze frame...I also had a few friends over to confirm my findings...

We all agree that thermite charges was used just before the ship went under...
Definitely a controlled demolition.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2011)

Rozman said:


> I saw different Titanic movies and ran them in slow motion and freeze frame...I also had a few friends over to confirm my findings...
> 
> We all agree that thermite charges was used just before the ship went under...
> Definitely a controlled demolition.



That is the most likely explanation

We all know it wasn't ice for gods sake


----------



## likeabird03 (Nov 3, 2011)

editec said:


> Little known fact.
> 
> The Titantic didn't sink the ocean rose and swallowed it up.



Actually the ice did break, but the iceberg itself was solid all the way through as it stayed mostly intact, where as titanic was not. Metal is harder than wood but I doubt your car would stay all that intact if you drove into a tree at a somewhat fast speed.


----------



## gslack (Nov 3, 2011)

I think this deserves at least questioning an iceberg or two... Put a hot lamp on one, it will melt...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2011)

likeabird03 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Little known fact.
> ...



But would your car sink?

I don't think so


----------



## likeabird03 (Nov 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> likeabird03 said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



What kind of silly statement is that?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2011)

likeabird03 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > likeabird03 said:
> ...



Silly statement?

In this thread?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 3, 2011)

likeabird03 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Little known fact.
> ...



The only reason your car gets damaged when it hits a tree is because the Bilderburgs and the NWO are stuffing the trees with pieces of icebergs.

True story!


----------



## likeabird03 (Nov 3, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> likeabird03 said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



I heard today about a govt conspiracy where the govt planted male trees only in cities so people get allergies.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 3, 2011)

likeabird03 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > likeabird03 said:
> ...



Well, I heard that when the Titanic was launched, the British Government conspired to have every male child born be named Bruce Ismay. 

When they found out he dressed in women's clothing to get off the ship, they tried to change it to all females born.

Obviously, that didn't go over too well.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2011)

New video just in. God attempted to save the Titanic from hitting the iceberg!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX68c5dDadE&feature=related]God saves the titanic - Monty Python - YouTube[/ame]







I never knew God was Chinese.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> New video just in. God attempted to save the Titanic from hitting the iceberg!!!
> 
> God saves the titanic - Monty Python - YouTube
> 
> ...



Irrefutable evidence of a conspiracy


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2012)

After one hundred years, they are still trying to convince the foolhardy that ice could actually sink the Titanic

All of the survivors have mysteriously died

Dead men tell no tales


----------



## Peach (Apr 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, humor the gullible person here.  Are you for real?  Are there really people who think titanic was a conspiracy, or is this sarcasm?
> ...




It was suggested by some, in WWII, that icebergs be used as ships actually. The MASS of ice adds to the danger; the double hulls now used are of course better.


----------



## Peach (Apr 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> likeabird03 said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



If it goes off the road in the Everglades and hits brush, YES. ; )


----------



## Peach (Apr 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> After one hundred years, they are still trying to convince the foolhardy that ice could actually sink the Titanic
> 
> All of the survivors have mysteriously died
> 
> Dead men tell no tales



It was the cold water, the steel was heated, and cracked upon contact with the cold; a well disguised conspiracy..................................


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2012)

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After one hundred years, they are still trying to convince the foolhardy that ice could actually sink the Titanic
> ...



That's the story they tried to sell

Everyone knows by now it was an inside job. How else could it sink at free fall speeds


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

And don't forget, Iceberg, the Jew!!


----------



## Iplaynaked (Apr 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



You really did your research, can't argue with "bulletproof controlled scientific experiment" like that. Oh wait maybe it was because the ship is floating in the water and the iceberg was probably 5 times the size of the titanic.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2012)

Iplaynaked said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...



Nonsense, ice is just frozen water. If an unsinkable ship hit it, the iceberg would sink.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 8, 2012)

Icebergs are white, The Titanic was black and gray with some red trim.....

Icebergs are obviously racist Republicans.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Icebergs are white, The Titanic was black and gray with some red trim.....
> 
> Icebergs are obviously racist Republicans.



Maybe so....but we did see how many of the one percent made it onto life rafts while the workers and third class were locked below deck


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## NLT (Apr 9, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, humor the gullible person here.  Are you for real?  Are there really people who think titanic was a conspiracy, or is this sarcasm?
> ...



Project Habakkuk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
they almost did


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't you love smart-alecks - like the OP?

It wasn't a head on collision between the Titanic and the iceberg - if it had been -there would have been no loss of life and some spilled cocktails.

It was the glancing brush that ripped apart the fatally-designed Titanics side.

Capt Smith knew it was doomed when he first got the reports.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 10, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Don't you love smart-alecks - like the OP?
> 
> It wasn't a head on collision between the Titanic and the iceberg - if it had been -there would have been no loss of life and some spilled cocktails.
> 
> ...



Think Thermite


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you love smart-alecks - like the OP?
> ...


the paintable kind or the pre ww1 kind?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



see... here your in your own element...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


WRONG AGAIN I'm highly respected and welcome in many elements....
you only have one and that's rented for you!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



_you're the king of the world !!_


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



I'm thinking about the type of thermite that explodes upon contact with ice.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


that's freezeomite 1209.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you love smart-alecks - like the OP?
> ...



I think they did find some red & grey chips on the iceberg.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That's some nasty stuff. I hear the entire ship was built with it


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


just the rivets .


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So why didn't this thermite business come out in all of the investigations and stories since the sinking?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


bob Ballard and James Cameron were in on it .
they time traveled back to 1912, planted the freezeomite rivets.
just so BALLARD COULD "DISCOVER" IT AND MAKE LOT OF MONEY. 

CAMERON SHOT LOTS OF THE MOVIE IN 1912, BUT KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW!


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 11, 2012)

It was just a poorly designed ship that got sunk in a million -one freak accident.


----------



## Peach (Apr 11, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> It was just a poorly designed ship that got sunk in a million -one freak accident.



Too easy an explanation for some. Other ships have been sunk by icebergs, that is why there are warnings given when they are sighted.


----------



## Peach (Apr 11, 2012)

The Andrea Doria is a bit of a mystery; two ships colliding in the open sea in 1956:

SECRETS OF THE DEAD . The Sinking of the Andrea Doria | PBS


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 11, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> It was just a poorly designed ship that got sunk in a million -one freak accident.



No, it was a well designed ship that was being driven by a doddering old captain, who was being pushed by a glory seeking company man.

The fatal flaw was not giving binoculars to the crewmen in the crow's nest. If they would have had them, they might have seen Godzilla in time to avoid him.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



Sounds something like the scientific "proof" that supports the theory of man-made global warming.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 11, 2012)

freak accident


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 11, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> freak accident


----------



## barry1960 (Apr 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



I am going to have to disagree with you as I am an eyewitness. I saw the movie and the ship did indeed sink after striking the iceberg.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2012)

barry1960 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...


OMG...Leonardo Decaprio is really dead!!!


----------



## Dabs (Apr 12, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding me??
Somebody is saying the Titanic was a conspiracy??
You people are fucking nutcases ~LoL~

I mentioned in another thread about the Titanic, Dr. Robert Ballard did a special on NatGeo Channel just a couple of nights ago.
He showed in great detail, exactly how it happened, and how the ship broke apart and how long it took to fall to the bottom of the ocean.
The Titanic was designed to take on water, as long as it only flooded the first 4 bottom compartments.
Sadly....the 5th compartment became flooded, and that is what caused the ship to sink, taking on too much water.
It hit the iceberg, grazed if you will.....and it popped out the rivets.....which caused the water to start leaking in.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Are you fucking kidding me??
> Somebody is saying the Titanic was a conspiracy??
> You people are fucking nutcases ~LoL~
> 
> ...



You actually buy onto the fairy tale that "ice" could sink a ship?

Some people are so gullible.


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Are you fucking kidding me??
> ...



RW, a BIG chunk of ice on the head might cure you of disbelief.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



You are aware that ice is just frozen water aren't you?

It doesn't bother you that all of the survivors are now dead?  Convenient isn't it?


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes, but icebergs can contain other material however. Go with the crew heated the metal angle...........................


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Freezomite is a much more likely cause

Colorless, odorless, deadly


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Go with the "survivors are all dead" scenario...........


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Ever notice that none of the passengers were Muslims?

They were warned beforehand


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Astor wasn't a Muslim? I would never have guessed.............


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


 no mormons either....a riddle wrapped in an enigma?


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The SOVIETS did it! Before there even WAS a Soviet Union, I knew it......................


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Apr 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Are you fucking kidding me??
> ...



She's a paid Titanic dupe!    The paid trolls that come here to deny the Titanic conspiracy are idiit.s  If refuses to read the book I told her to read and watch 347 youtube vidoes.    She should worry aout the titanic murderers walking free instead of little things like her children.    titanic dupe.  paid troll.  fart.


----------



## mawlarky (Apr 12, 2012)

It has been proven beyond any reasonable doubt that the ship which Ballard investigated is indeed the Titanic, her internal fixtures were different to Olympic as well as having an enclosed promenade deck. The yard numbers have been located on several parts of the ship on parts such as propellors which could not be changed in the few hours they had on the 2nd of April before setting of on the ships maiden voyage. The Olympic survived and was eventually scrapped in 1935.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 12, 2012)

mawlarky said:


> It has been proven beyond any reasonable doubt that the ship which Ballard investigated is indeed the Titanic, her internal fixtures were different to Olympic as well as having an enclosed promenade deck. The yard numbers have been located on several parts of the ship on parts such as propellors which could not be changed in the few hours they had on the 2nd of April before setting of on the ships maiden voyage. The Olympic survived and was eventually scrapped in 1935.



There has never been any question that Titanic sleeps with the fishes

The question is, why after 100 years people still believe that ice could bring down the mighty ship


----------



## mawlarky (Apr 13, 2012)

when a ship hits a lump of ice weighing millions of tonnes there can only be one outcome, you need to remeber that 85% of the iceberg was below the water line. Drive a metal car into a lump of ice weighing several hundred tonnes for a comparrison, the car will loose. The reason the ship sank was beacuse the water tight chambers did not reach the ceilings to allow air to escape as water entered the ship, due to the list of the ship the chambers over flowed into each other slowly which is why the ship took so long to sink. The original design had water tight chambers which extened fully to the ceilings with vent pipes running through to the main upper deck to vent the air, these pipes were removed by Ismay as they intruded into the first class compartments meaning the chambers could not extend to ceiling level. Ismay also atlered the original double skin design due to costs and also removed the original 64 lifeboats for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2012)

mawlarky said:


> when a ship hits a lump of ice weighing millions of tonnes there can only be one outcome, you need to remeber that 85% of the iceberg was below the water line. Drive a metal car into a lump of ice weighing several hundred tonnes for a comparrison, the car will loose. The reason the ship sank was beacuse the water tight chambers did not reach the ceilings to allow air to escape as water entered the ship, due to the list of the ship the chambers over flowed into each other slowly which is why the ship took so long to sink. The original design had water tight chambers which extened fully to the ceilings with vent pipes running through to the main upper deck to vent the air, these pipes were removed by Ismay as they intruded into the first class compartments meaning the chambers could not extend to ceiling level. Ismay also atlered the original double skin design due to costs and also removed the original 64 lifeboats for cosmetic reasons.



Some people are so gullible. They believe whatever the Lamestream media wants them to believe. It is simple science. Hit a block of ice with a hammer and see what breaks

Titanic was built with Freezomite rivets which were activated by contact with ice. Definite inside job


----------



## mawlarky (Apr 13, 2012)

Nothing to do with the tensile strength of the steel or the ice which are very similar, the ship was a riveted ship which bacically fell apart due to the inertial forces created when the ship weighting thousands of tons hit a larger soild mass weighting millions of tonnes @ around 22 knots. Larger mass wins, simple as that. Had the ship hit a rock, wood, ice weighting the same the outcome would have been the same. The strengh of the steel compared to the ice has no bearing on the damage caused, small lighter object hits much much larger solid object, lighter object looses every time.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 13, 2012)

The _Titanic_ was sunk by an ice*berg*.  Not an ice*jones*, or an ice*smith*.

The Zionist involvement here is obvious.


----------



## namvet (Apr 13, 2012)

it was an inside job??? ice can't sink a ship ??? put this one in the humor forum. and send a life boat for the OP. he's goin' down by the head


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2012)

namvet said:


> it was an inside job??? ice can't sink a ship ??? put this one in the humor forum. and send a life boat for the OP. he's goin' down by the head



Another shameless hack spouting what he has been told to say. Amazing people still believe ice could sink a metal ship after 100 years.


----------



## Peach (Apr 13, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > it was an inside job??? ice can't sink a ship ??? put this one in the humor forum. and send a life boat for the OP. he's goin' down by the head
> ...



AND the survivors cannot now speak. You are correct, absurd


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2012)

mawlarky said:


> Nothing to do with the tensile strength of the steel or the ice which are very similar, the ship was a riveted ship which bacically fell apart due to the inertial forces created when the ship weighting thousands of tons hit a larger soild mass weighting millions of tonnes @ around 22 knots. Larger mass wins, simple as that. Had the ship hit a rock, wood, ice weighting the same the outcome would have been the same. The strengh of the steel compared to the ice has no bearing on the damage caused, small lighter object hits much much larger solid object, lighter object looses every time.



Yea....like ice could sink a ship


----------



## namvet (Apr 13, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > it was an inside job??? ice can't sink a ship ??? put this one in the humor forum. and send a life boat for the OP. he's goin' down by the head
> ...



well you tell us then. who did the inside job. and how did they do it??? bergs in mass can crush any steel or iron hull. and its not the berg its the spur UNDER the berg. 

do some research. why are thousands of ships sitting on the bottom of the artic sea??? 

also if bergs are not dangerous then why does the US and great britian fly berg patrols today??? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFqPJqBTYiI]International Ice Patrol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2012)

namvet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


----------



## namvet (Apr 13, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




you didn't have time to see the truth. thank you for confirming the Titanic was sunk by a berg


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2012)

namvet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...




Sheeple.........they are so gullible


----------



## namvet (Apr 13, 2012)

as you can all see rightwinger is in desperate need of medication. please help him.


----------



## Liability (Apr 13, 2012)

I must beg forgiveness.  I am so resistant to Twoofers and their endless litany of idiocy, that I initially resisted the clarity of the presentation by rightwinger.

But I try to be open minded, so I looked and looked and looked again (and then some more).

I think he's on to something.

A hammer can break ice, but an ice cube cannot break a hammer.


----------



## namvet (Apr 13, 2012)

ice cubes and hammers are not proof. that's comparing apple to oranges. and there is no conclusive proof here she was sunk by anything other than a berg.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

OK, it's time for the real truth. There was never a ship named Titanic. White Star Lines took an old ship they wanted to get rid of and slapped a coat of paint and a fake name on it so they could sink it for insurance money.

Do you need proof? Just look at the following pictures.






Look at the benches in that shot. Do you think Harlan & Wolfe would put worn-out, beat up benches like that on a brand new ship? I think not.






And how could the carpeting get that dirty and dingy on a new ship? You would think new carpeting would be bright and colorful, not a filthy, icky grey-brown color.




Brand new ship on her maiden voyage. Pfffft.


----------



## namvet (Apr 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OK, it's time for the real truth. There was never a ship named Titanic. White Star Lines took an old ship they wanted to get rid of and slapped a coat of paint and a fake name on it so they could sink it for insurance money.
> 
> Do you need proof? Just look at the following pictures.
> 
> ...



good photos but they prove nothing


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

mawlarky said:


> when a ship hits a lump of ice weighing millions of tonnes there can only be one outcome, you need to remeber that 85% of the iceberg was below the water line. Drive a metal car into a lump of ice weighing several hundred tonnes for a comparrison, the car will loose. The reason the ship sank was beacuse the water tight chambers did not reach the ceilings to allow air to escape as water entered the ship, due to the list of the ship the chambers over flowed into each other slowly which is why the ship took so long to sink. The original design had water tight chambers which extened fully to the ceilings with vent pipes running through to the main upper deck to vent the air, these pipes were removed by Ismay as they intruded into the first class compartments meaning the chambers could not extend to ceiling level. Ismay also atlered the original double skin design due to costs and also removed the original 64 lifeboats for cosmetic reasons.



A lump of ice weighing millions of tons?  Really? 

If it really weighed "millions of tons", how did it float? Anything that weighs that much is going to sink at free-fall speed as soon as it hits the water. With or without help from pre-planted thermite charges.

And where is there a freezer large enough to make a million ton lump of ice?



Icebergs.


----------



## Liability (Apr 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> > when a ship hits a lump of ice weighing millions of tonnes there can only be one outcome, you need to remeber that 85% of the iceberg was below the water line. Drive a metal car into a lump of ice weighing several hundred tonnes for a comparrison, the car will loose. The reason the ship sank was beacuse the water tight chambers did not reach the ceilings to allow air to escape as water entered the ship, due to the list of the ship the chambers over flowed into each other slowly which is why the ship took so long to sink. The original design had water tight chambers which extened fully to the ceilings with vent pipes running through to the main upper deck to vent the air, these pipes were removed by Ismay as they intruded into the first class compartments meaning the chambers could not extend to ceiling level. Ismay also atlered the original double skin design due to costs and also removed the original 64 lifeboats for cosmetic reasons.
> ...



the Jews again.


----------



## mawlarky (Apr 13, 2012)

LOL at the photos which are not of the Titanic plus the ship was almost a year old when she sailed on the 2nd April.


----------



## mawlarky (Apr 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> > when a ship hits a lump of ice weighing millions of tonnes there can only be one outcome, you need to remeber that 85% of the iceberg was below the water line. Drive a metal car into a lump of ice weighing several hundred tonnes for a comparrison, the car will loose. The reason the ship sank was beacuse the water tight chambers did not reach the ceilings to allow air to escape as water entered the ship, due to the list of the ship the chambers over flowed into each other slowly which is why the ship took so long to sink. The original design had water tight chambers which extened fully to the ceilings with vent pipes running through to the main upper deck to vent the air, these pipes were removed by Ismay as they intruded into the first class compartments meaning the chambers could not extend to ceiling level. Ismay also atlered the original double skin design due to costs and also removed the original 64 lifeboats for cosmetic reasons.
> ...



Physics is not your strong point is it


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

mawlarky said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > mawlarky said:
> ...



Reading for comprehension is not yours, is it?

Did you bother to read the whole thread before you piped in on it? This thread has been one long running joke since 2009. It was started as a goof on the 9/11 morons.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> > when a ship hits a lump of ice weighing millions of tonnes there can only be one outcome, you need to remeber that 85% of the iceberg was below the water line. Drive a metal car into a lump of ice weighing several hundred tonnes for a comparrison, the car will loose. The reason the ship sank was beacuse the water tight chambers did not reach the ceilings to allow air to escape as water entered the ship, due to the list of the ship the chambers over flowed into each other slowly which is why the ship took so long to sink. The original design had water tight chambers which extened fully to the ceilings with vent pipes running through to the main upper deck to vent the air, these pipes were removed by Ismay as they intruded into the first class compartments meaning the chambers could not extend to ceiling level. Ismay also atlered the original double skin design due to costs and also removed the original 64 lifeboats for cosmetic reasons.
> ...



Exactly.....and how do you move a million ton iceberg?  Was it towed into position so that it would hit the Titanic?  

Why wasn't this iceberg taken in as evidence?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > mawlarky said:
> ...



Damn right! And my great-great-grandfather was one of the agents on board the fake Titanic. He barely escaped with his life.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > mawlarky said:
> ...



And where is the testimony from the crew of the tow ship? Did NWO Ice Command hide them in an undisclosed location?


----------



## mawlarky (Apr 13, 2012)

The iceberg had engines fitted, everyone knows that.


----------



## Toro (Apr 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No it's not, disinformation agent!  We are dead serious!  

Hush!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > mawlarky said:
> ...



Just doing my part to try to throw him off the scent, Commander. 

Is next week's meeting at Bohemian Grove still happening??


----------



## Toro (Apr 13, 2012)

mawlarky said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > mawlarky said:
> ...



Listen OTCTA (Official Titanic Conspiracy TheoristA), consider this. 

1.  The Titanic sunk in 15 seconds right to the bottom of the ocean floor. That's a free fall sink!  Explain that OTCTA!

2.  A ship hitting an iceberg?  An _iceberg_!?!?  Do really believe a ship would actually hit an iceberg?!  Name me just ONE single time that has ever happened?



OTCTA trolls!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Don't listen to him. He thinks if you hit an iceberg with the front of a ship, the ship will break in the middle.


----------



## Toro (Apr 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Yes! 

Or _is_ it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Now that reply was just one big lump of mal.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Exactly why do things sink and others float...you can't explain that.


----------



## namvet (Apr 13, 2012)

thermite charges my ass. Ismay blew it up. he split the atom and nuked it. that's a fact

WTF is ths ??






a boiler made for the Titianic only. how the hell did this get there. and who put the name Titanic on the stern if its a fake. who did it ???

and these fake pics??
















and this fake liners hitting a fake berg. who's responsible???

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS83hfKisec]Cruiseship M/V Explorer struck Antarctic Ocean iceberg sinks - YouTube[/ame]

someone here is going to have to prove these fakes. the truth cannot be known


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

*Little known Titanic fact....*

Leonardo DiCaprio & Kate Winslet actually went down with the ship.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 13, 2012)

What do you get when you cross the Titanic and the Atlantic Ocean??








About half-way!


----------



## namvet (Apr 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Little known Titanic fact....*
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio & Kate Winslet actually went down with the ship.



that's true. and documented


----------



## namvet (Apr 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



didn't you hear. nobody  drown. they all swam away and are US politicians today jez


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > mawlarky said:
> ...


 because the government destroyed the evidence by making an artificial lake out of it in the desert of California and called it the Salton sea....


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> What do you get when you cross the Titanic and the Atlantic Ocean??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nyuck ....nyuck....nyuck .....woob...woob...woob..!


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

> Exactly.....and how do you move a million ton iceberg? Was it towed into position so that it would hit the Titanic?
> 
> Why wasn't this iceberg taken in as evidence?



what an idiot a 4 year old kid can answer this


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2012)

The most obvious debunk of the so called "iceberg theory" is that after hitting the iceberg in the front, it broke in the middle






The most obvious conclusion in looking at this picture is that this ship was hit by an airplane at a high rate of speed which ripped out it's midsection.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?




Goes down in history....that post anyway ....


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...



and he's gone down with it


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The most obvious debunk of the so called "iceberg theory" is that after hitting the iceberg in the front, it broke in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't know the wright bros had a plane that flew that far or that fast .....had to be the French !


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The most obvious debunk of the so called "iceberg theory" is that after hitting the iceberg in the front, it broke in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tell us stupid how far could a plane fly in 1912??? we'll wait


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

daws101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The most obvious debunk of the so called "iceberg theory" is that after hitting the iceberg in the front, it broke in the middle
> ...



Kamikaze french right???


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


no french flies...nyuck...nyuck...nyuck...


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

rightwinger now reveals the crew and passengers fought off the air attack with valor and honor






and they got that SOB !!!!


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 14, 2012)

Happy ending!

Well, except for all those dead people.


----------



## Liability (Apr 14, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Happy ending!
> 
> Well, except for all those dead people.



Ah fuck it.

They'd all be dead by now, anyway.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The most obvious debunk of the so called "iceberg theory" is that after hitting the iceberg in the front, it broke in the middle
> ...



That's where the iceberg came in.....giant aircraft carrier


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2012)

But was the iceberg even there? 

If you watch videos of the event, I'm sure the iceberg is edited into the screen.


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



no aircraft carriers back then Einstein. not even ice ones. we're depending on you here to come up with lucid thinking


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



What a simpleton!

You dynamite the tops of icebergs to make them flat. Instant aircraft carrier

It is well known that the Wright brothers documented an incident in late 1911 where a group of Muslims came to them for flying lessons. They claimed they needed to fly to chase wayward camels

And everyone knows there were no Muslims on the Titanic. They were warned beforehand


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



the voyage was booked for muslims only simpleton! everone but you knows bin laden was on the Titanic. he blew up the ship and the berg they all swam to NY and blew up the towers. don't you know anything about history??? you idiot

bin laden is alive............gerneral motors is dead sewer rat


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 14, 2012)

Come on guys, enough with this French and Muslim foolishness.

Everyone knows Guglielmo Marconi had the Titanic wired for destruction so that everyone would see how wonderful his wireless telegraph was, and would buy them for all the ships at sea, thus providing him with great wealth. 

He amassed so much money, that one of his descendants used his inheritance to start a company and name it after him.




Google.


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Come on guys, enough with this French and Muslim foolishness.
> 
> Everyone knows Guglielmo Marconi had the Titanic wired for destruction so that everyone would see how wonderful his wireless telegraph was, and would buy them for all the ships at sea, thus providing him with great wealth.
> 
> ...



your probably right. but I think this is a muslim using it


----------



## Liability (Apr 14, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Come on guys, enough with this French and Muslim foolishness.
> 
> Everyone knows Guglielmo Marconi had the Titanic wired for destruction so that everyone would see how wonderful his wireless telegraph was, and would buy them for all the ships at sea, thus providing him with great wealth.
> 
> ...




That leaves but one question unanswered:

Where did they get the thermite?


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

Liability said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys, enough with this French and Muslim foolishness.
> ...



Titanic's construction site. they were smuggled in from the ME using the first ever PE belt


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 14, 2012)

Liability said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys, enough with this French and Muslim foolishness.
> ...


----------



## Liability (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



This conspiracy theory is REALLY starting to take shape.

Of course now the PAID disinformation agents (or "debwunkers" as we like to call them) are gonna ruin it all.

Watch.

It never fails.


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 14, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Little known Titanic fact....*
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio & Kate Winslet actually went down with the ship.



There's one thing wrong with your theory. Leonardo Dicaprio is a short MF and that skeleton looks much taller then Dicaprio would be. I think he survived and Winslet was fucking around on the side with a cabin boy. Just sayin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 14, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > *Little known Titanic fact....*
> ...



Nope, that's Leo.

He's standing on a box.


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

asshole. he turned Kate into a slut


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> asshole. he turned Kate into a slut



She got her revenge.

She turned him into a freezy-pop.


----------



## Liability (Apr 14, 2012)

Bitch said, "I'll never let go"-- just before she let him go.


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The most obvious debunk of the so called "iceberg theory" is that after hitting the iceberg in the front, it broke in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It didn't hit the bow of the ship, it hit the side just after the bow tearing a gash in her side and flooding more compartments then anyone thought possible. If they had stayed course and hit dead on the bow, the ship might not have sunk but they took a hard turn to attempt to avoid the iceberg.

The weight of the stern and possible damage from the iceberg and perhaps the boilers exploding when the sea water hit them might explain why she split in two in the middle as it was lifting up into the air as she sank. Cold water and very hot boilers, not a good combo. 

As far as Ice not being able to tear the hull of a ship, you do know they make special ships for that right? Not just any metal ship can handle having Ice scrape her hull.
Icebreaker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4FfahAfIXA]Exploding Frozen Turkey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 14, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Nah, that box is only an inch at best and Dicaprio isn't wearing his platform shoes. The dude snugging up to Winslet there is a full head taller then her. Gotta be the cabin boy. Oooorrrr maybe her ex trying to get his diamond back. He did slip it into his jacket pocket then he put the jacket on her as some gentlemanly gesture. she does look like she's being frisked. I'm tellin you Dicaprio lives!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 14, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The most obvious debunk of the so called "iceberg theory" is that after hitting the iceberg in the front, it broke in the middle
> ...



Nonsense. The ship broke in two because that is where it was hit by the Death Star's main weapon, as evidenced at the 4:28 minute mark in this on the scene footage.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtTTWfpWf_c]Starwars Vs Titanic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 14, 2012)

Did the Titanic have a Berth Certificate?


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 14, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I stand corrected. Rant will follow:

Damn Lord Vader, Damn him I say. I hate the smell of wet Ewok in the morning! They stink well  over 100 years after they get wet. You can't remove the smell. Now we have a whole section of the ocean that smells like wet elephant butt. A ship made of Febreeze couldn't sail through those waters and not dissolve. Although... I gotta admit the Star Wars Franchise is a brilliant one. I still have my oringinal 1970's Star Wars pilow cases, you can't get quality like that anymore. Maybe it was necessary.


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The most obvious debunk of the so called "iceberg theory" is that after hitting the iceberg in the front, it broke in the middle
> ...



that's the general thinking. had she hit head on it would have killed some of the crew but probably stayed afloat. the turn was way to slow because of a small (undersized) rudder. way to small for a ship that size. the real killer was the design. the bulkheads should have ran from the keel to the main deck. but they tied off at diff levels causing the slow spill towards the stern. not long after this disaster the owners very quietly and with no publicity dry docked Titanics' sister ships and fixed this problem 
I never checked but I wonder if Smith ever did a work up cruise to see just what she could do??  if he did i never heard.


----------



## Peach (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ismay lost his job, The WSL suffered more disasters, then air travel made WSL obsolete.


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

Peach said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > laughinReaper said:
> ...



no question. he was vilified by the US and British press and general public for leaving the ship to flounder. eventually he went into seclusion never more to be seen in public. he died 17 October 1937


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I never heard about the rudder before or that her sister ships were dry docked to fix them. That's interesting. I wonder if it ever came up in the hearings that followed the disaster. I'll have to check it out. Thanks


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That picture is fake.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That picture is fake.


Yup. Total bullshit. That's the Olympic, not the Titanic. The Titanic already had Jews on board planting the explosives.


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 14, 2012)

looks like her stern to me. 

picture of titanic's stern - Bing Images


Even if it is the Oylimpic or Britannic and not Titanic they are sister ships I'm sure they were built the same.


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2012)

A Jew owned the Titanic.

Did you know that?


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> A Jew owned the Titanic.
> 
> Did you know that?



  What does that have to do with the sinking? I thought WSL owned Titanic.  When I looked it up on a quick search I got WSL & JP Morgan. He was Episcopal.



Who owned the Titanic? - Yahoo! Answers
Was J.P. Morgan Jewish


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > laughinReaper said:
> ...



no it wasn't the rudder. they extended the bulkheads all the way up to the main deck.


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

THIS is the Olympic


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > A Jew owned the Titanic.
> ...



Listen OTCTA, the Jews sank the Titanic to make the Muslims look bad and reinforce Israel's standing in the world.  Oh, and to help another Jew make money.


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> THIS is the Olympic



^^^^^
Fake.


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is the Olympic
> ...



like you right???


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^
OTCTA agent!


----------



## namvet (Apr 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



OTCTA agent!


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> THIS is the Olympic


No it's not. That stern is white. The Titanic was a Jewish ship sunk by a Jew (Iceberg) to create sympathy for the soon to be state of Israel.


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2012)

namvet said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...







OTCTA double-double super-double agent!


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is the Olympic
> ...



The Jews sunk the Titanic to create sympathy, then faked the Holocaust to create Israel, then blew up the WTC to make Silverstein some dough!


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Bullshit! Quadruple double agent sent by the bankers and jewelers in Berlin to set Germany up for WWI and make them pay reparations after the war so the Germans would get mad and elect Hitler to start WWII so that Germany would get their ass kicked and everybody will feel sorry for the Jews and create Israel in the middle of the Middle East just to piss off the Palestinians so that Syria would fall into disarray and force the Saudis to send hijackers to take planes and fly them into the WTC. It's all so obvious!!


----------



## Toro (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm changing my handle to "Titanic inside job."


----------



## namvet (Apr 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> I'm changing my handle to "Titanic inside job."



how bout Titanic hand job???


----------



## namvet (Apr 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That picture is fake.



so is this one


----------



## namvet (Apr 15, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is the Olympic
> ...



yes it is numb nuts - look up the word "paint"

what's 1500 Qurans' at the bottom of the sea???

a celebration


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 15, 2012)

Toro said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




You got that backwards son. There were alot of Jews and Christians who went down with the ship. But many report hearing the words Allahu Akbar right before it hit the iceberg. That's because the guy who was supposed to be steering the ship had to hit the head and gave the wheel to the new guy Omar Jihad. Omar who was suffering from 72 virgin fever became delusional and thought the iceberg was one of his virgins. He realized his mistake at the last minute but it was too late. Poor Omar went down with the ship and slipped into obscurity.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2012)

namvet said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys, enough with this French and Muslim foolishness.
> ...


what a clown don't you know a shriner when you see one!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > laughinReaper said:
> ...


have you washed them?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


super mega nutjober titanic dupe!


----------



## namvet (Apr 15, 2012)

Most Expensive Titanic Memorabilia Sold At Auction

Diamond Bracelet





Blueprint Of Titanic Official Enquiry





Passenger Manuscripts





Lunch Menu Card





Life Jacket (not issued to ragheads muslims)





John Smith Cigar Box


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2012)

namvet said:


> Most Expensive Titanic Memorabilia Sold At Auction
> 
> Diamond Bracelet
> 
> ...


a little like grave robbing


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 15, 2012)

daws101 said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Yes many times, who knew it would be a collectors Item some day. I have them tucked away in a space bag.


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 15, 2012)

namvet said:


> Most Expensive Titanic Memorabilia Sold At Auction
> 
> 
> Lunch Menu Card
> ...



 On the menu card, WTF is Brill? 

I would definately stay away from the Buffet.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Most Expensive Titanic Memorabilia Sold At Auction
> ...


hair gel?


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 16, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Most Expensive Titanic Memorabilia Sold At Auction
> ...


"Cockie Leekie"?

Must be a distant relative of Dick Trickle.


----------



## Liability (Apr 16, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



From icky Wikie:  





> On the west coast of Canada local fisherman refer to the Petrale Sole, Eopsetta jordanii as brill.


 Brill (fish) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This MIGHT mean that fillets of brill is fillet of sole.  






It appears to be an ugly little motherfucker.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


looks like they also served drunk fish:   soused herrings?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Liability said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > laughinReaper said:
> ...


tasty!


----------



## Liability (Apr 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



The ship went down to get away from the fucking menu!

And why were all the DRINKS "on the rocks?"

Coincidence?


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 16, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



LOL actually I make that alot in the winter. It's chicken(cock) and leek soup.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Liability said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


 (spit take)


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 16, 2012)

Liability said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > laughinReaper said:
> ...



OOOHHHH It's a flat fish! They are ugly I've caught them. Around here they have both eyes on one side like they are deformed and pretty strong too. They may be ugly but they taste pretty good. Thanks.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 16, 2012)

Liability said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > laughinReaper said:
> ...


Oh, that's just a glorified flounder.  Anyway, this was before Clarence Birdseye invented quick freezing, so the whole menu probably tasted like ass.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...


then the rich on board must have loved ass.
wonder what the steerage passengers ate


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 16, 2012)

Luncheon in plain english:
1clear farmers broth( probably beef broth)
2 Chicken and leek soup
3 Fillet of flat fish
4 egg with asparagus on the side
5 Fried chicken with cream gravy
6 corned beef
7 vegtables
8 dumplings

Well that's much better then the buffet. If I were the Astor's and paid top dollar for the trip I'd expect better though. Guess eating habits have changed.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


Leftover ass.


----------



## Liability (Apr 16, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Or ass crumbs.


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> then the rich on board must have loved ass.
> wonder what the steerage passengers ate



They were eating rich ass


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 16, 2012)

Liability said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


"And that's the way it was and we liked it!"


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 16, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Salty ass if the fish was preserved that way. Wonder if they had refrigeration on the titanic?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > clearly the weak attempt at humour by someone ignorant of the failures of the 9/11 commission
> ...



This is just another example of the rich screwing the poor.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


they did,saw one of myraid o titanic programs shown in the last couple of weeks. it was electric so was one of the ovens.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...


The state of the art in 1912 was slow freezing, which led to larger ice crystals forming and tearing up the organic tissues, which made the food taste dry or mushy.  Also, I doubt the freezers on the _Titanic_ were airtight, so they probably ended up with a lot of freezer burn as well.


----------



## Dabs (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, I've seen plenty of books, and photographs, and while the first class passengers appeared to have had a grand place to dance and dine, I'm betting the food sucked!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 17, 2012)

Liability said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > laughinReaper said:
> ...



You might have just uncovered the reason the Titanic sank!!!

Maybe millions of brill rose up from the depths of the Atlantic and attacked the ship, trying to save their captive brothers from the dinner table.


----------



## Dude111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Midnight Marauder said:
			
		

> The "metal" used on the Titanic was inferior.


Maybe it indeed WASNT THE TITANIC but the other ship OLYMPIC!!

http://midnight-oil.hubpages.com/hub/Titanic-Sinking-Conspiracy-A-Massive-Insurance-Scam


They said TITANIC couldnt be sunk,it might have been an insurance scam seeing as it was the ships LAST VOYAGE.... On another site someone said people found the ship and went down to it AND VERIFYED IT WAS OLYMPIC!!! (Very sad those ppl had too UNWILLINGLY be a part of this scam IF THATS WHAT IT WAS)


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

Iceberg sunk the Titanic

My ass!


Titanic sank due to enormous uncontrollable fire, not iceberg, experts claim


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

even experts now agree that ice could not have sunk the Titanic


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

While the cause of the disaster has long been attributed to the iceberg, fresh evidence has surfaced of a fire in the ship’s hull, which researchers say burned unnoticed f


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, humor the gullible person here.  Are you for real?  Are there really people who think titanic was a conspiracy, or is this sarcasm?
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Science shows.....ice could not sink the Titanic


Oye vay, WATER sunk the Titanic when it flooded
the compartments, was filling faster then could be pumped out
and bulkheads, which were not sealed at the top, 
allowed water to be distributed to neighboring compartments
instead of containing water to individual compartments

Comparing an iceberg to icicles and ice cubes...
Reality shows...you can't fix stupid


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gudrid said:
> ...



As the scientific cretins chime in

Ice is frozen water you moron. If it was so strong, we would build ships out of ice.  If an iron ship hits an iceberg.....the iceberg would sink


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 17, 2017)

The Russians hacked the Titanic.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

OK Einstein

A simple experiment

Go to your freezer and take out an ice cube. Hit it with a hammer and record the results

Then take an ice cube and hit a hammer with it and record the results

Then tell me an iceberg could sink the titanic


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> As the scientific cretins chime in
> 
> Ice is frozen water you moron. If it was so strong, we would build ships out of ice. If an iron ship hits an iceberg.....the iceberg would sink


You fucking moron...ice is a solid, water is a liquid
The mass and density differ...icebergs are freshwater masses
floating in salt water, 90% of an iceberg is actually
under the water, because of the law of buoyancy

ICEBERGS CAN'T SINK, THEY MELT

WATER FILLED THE TITANICS COMPARTMENTS,
CHANGED THE BUOYANCY, CONCENTRATED WEIGHT
OF THE WATER CAUSED THE SHIP TO SINK!

LEARN WHAT THE FUCK YOU THINK YOU KNOW
WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT MORON!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


You are so gullible 

Think that frozen water could sink a ship
Can you explain why the Titanic sank at freefall speeds? No other ship in history has sank like that


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OK Einstein
> 
> A simple experiment
> 
> ...


Come on! You believe in your nonsense? If you want to simulate the accident, you need a massive piece of ice with sharp surface and a piece of metal that is thinner than paper. Now you press the metal against the ice and push it with all your power forward while keeping the pressure. Let a device do it if you want your hand to be unharmed.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK Einstein
> ...


You fucking moron

Nobody keeps ice that big in their freezer


----------



## Valerie (Mar 17, 2017)

lmao


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OK Einstein
> 
> A simple experiment
> 
> ...


YOU IDIOT!

AN ICEBERG IS NOT STATIONARY!

TAKE AN ICECUBE, FILL YOUR TUB WITH WATER 
WHICH IS COLDER THEN THE ICECUBE,
PLACE THE ICECUBE IN THE TUB
AND HIT THE ICECUBE WITH THE HAMMER...

OK EINSTEIN... SIMPLE EXPERIMENT

FUCKING LOON


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK Einstein
> ...



Riddle me this Batman....


Why don't they make torpedoes out of ice?


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Think that frozen water could sink a ship
> Can you explain why the Titanic sank at freefall speeds?


FROZEN WATER DID NOT SINK THE SHIP...
WATER, IN LIQUID FORM, SUNK THE TITANIC
WHEN IT FILLED TOO MANY COMPARTMENTS, 
ADDED TOO MUCH WEIGHT AND WAS NO LONGER BUOYANT!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Have you always been this gullible?

The other kids used to pick on you on the short bus didn't they?


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Riddle me this Batman....
> 
> 
> Why don't they make torpedoes out of ice?


OMG...an exact ice replica of a standard torpedo,
wouldn't be heavy enough and would melt as it was traveling...
Ice floats, so there would be push back, an ice torpedo
couldn't travel as fast through the water...

If you stood on a cliff and dropped an ice cube
and a metal cube, the same cubic meters,
into a body of water, the metal cube would hit the bottom
and the ice cube would resurface to the top


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 17, 2017)

Idiotic OP is idiotic. Not much else to say.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idiotic OP is idiotic. Not much else to say.



If ice can sink a ship

Why don't they make torpedoes out of ice?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Idiotic OP is idiotic. Not much else to say.
> ...



Why didn't they use a thicker mil of steel for the Titanic's hull? Why wasn't the hull compartmentalized?

Yah.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


For what?

Afraid of a little ice?  Ice can't sink an iron ship. If Titanic really hit that iceberg, the iceberg would have sunk


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> even experts now agree that ice could not have sunk the Titanic


THE EXPERTS NEVER SAID ICE SUNK THE TITANIC

DAMAGE THAT OCCURRED TO THE TITANIC, AS A RESULT OF
COMING INTO CONTACT WITH THE ICEBERG AT TOP SPEEDS
BY ATTEMPTING TO MANEUVER AROUND THE ICEBERG

CAUSED THE WATERTIGHT COMPARTMENTS
TO FILL WITH WATER FASTER THEN 
IT COULD BE PUMPED OUT...
THE SHIP WAS NO LONGER BUOYANT


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > even experts now agree that ice could not have sunk the Titanic
> ...


I'm tired of you paid Government shills trying to cover up that Titanic was an inside job.  How much are you being paid?

I got two words for you.......Controlled Demo


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


People were gullible in 1912. If someone told them ice sank a ship, they believed it........Fake News


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Ice can't sink an iron ship. If Titanic really hit that iceberg, the iceberg would have sunk


Honestly, you are just a fucking idiot

Icebergs can't sink
An iceberg caused damage to the ship
which allowed the body of water she was floating on
to rush in faster then it could be pumped out 
flooding the compartments, redistributing weight
the ship was now heavier in mass and density
therefore, was no longer buoyant....

the shifting weight from the water,
caused stress to split the ship in half....AND SINK

Put the pipe down... crack is wack!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Why didn't they use a thicker mil of steel for the Titanic's hull? Why wasn't the hull compartmentalized?

Yah.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Nice try Short Bus

Try picking up a science book.......metal smashes ice


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why didn't they make the hull out of ice if it is so powerful


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 17, 2017)

The Titanic was sunk by the French and the British in 1912. They knew that the Germans were going to start WW1 in 1914, so they time traveled in 1916 back to 1912, and set up the whole thing to frame the Germans so that the US would enter the war in 1914, instead of 1917. Unfortunately, they botched the job because the Turks saw what they were up to, and being one of the Central Powers, pushed an iceberg in front of the ship to make it look like an accident. Marconi, an Italian, and on the allies side, tried to warn the world of what was going on with his new radio, but the radio operator was secretly a muslim, and covered up everything. When the ship sank, everybody just said, "Well, next time I cross the Atlantic, I will wait until they invent jets."


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2017)

Why is it that all the witnesses to the alleged "iceberg" are dead?

Can you get a bigger cover up?


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> I'm tired of you paid Government shills trying to cover up that Titanic was an inside job. How much are you being paid?
> 
> I got two words for you.......Controlled Demo


I wish I were getting paid!
Everyone who has read your crap on this thread
should be given compensation!

I have 2 words for you...FUCK OFF!

You're a fucking troll cuz no one can be that stupid!


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Nice try Short Bus
> 
> Try picking up a science book.......metal smashes ice


Take your fucking hammer and dont come back
until you've whittled away an iceberg


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Did you ever realize that if you say the word "gullible" real slow that it sounds like "orange"?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


Paid Government shill still trying to cover up an inside job

Ice can sink a metal ship.....what a moron


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, you really took him to school on that!!!!!


----------



## westwall (Mar 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...







What?  The titanic reached 120 mph before it hit the bottom?  Did it have a forcefield to keep it positioned within an air pocket?  Wow.  I had no idea they had that technology back then.


----------



## miketx (Mar 18, 2017)

I am so very sorry that I saw this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like another sock in the house. got to be the fact that this is an old dead thread from several years back and several pages back as well  thats been dead for YEARS and now gets resurrected? yep I smell a sock in the house the poster that resurrected this long dead buried thread.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

SAYIT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


It is not that hard to destroy those that have a weak science background





.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

miketx said:


> I am so very sorry that I saw this thread.



A little above your intellectual pay grade, I'm afraid


----------



## miketx (Mar 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I am so very sorry that I saw this thread.
> ...


Was that about that big ship or something? I remember reading something about one that sank a few years back. Sorry I don't keep up with it all.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Government cover up

Ever realize that every person who allegedly saw an iceberg is now dead?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

Listen morons

Unsinkable ships don't sink.


----------



## miketx (Mar 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


When did it happen?


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2017)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



It never happened. 

D'uh!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


One by one, the witnesses were killed off

Dead men tell no tales


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2017)

Every person who allegedly was on "the Titanic" is _dead!
_
You think that's a coincidence?

Wake up, man!


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2017)

Emoticons!

We need emoticons.


----------



## miketx (Mar 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I don't watch the news much anymore, was that in the 90's?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

Even more fishy...is why they would invest in a ship that isn't ice proof


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

How gullible some people are....Ice cannot break steel.  

Lets do an experiment..

You get yourself a 3 foot ice cycle, I'll get a 3 foot steel sword

Lets have a fight and see who wins


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

Let's do a scientific experiment
See if any of those ice cubes break through the bowl


----------



## PredFan (Mar 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?



Look at how the money changed hands. Some of the richest people in the world were on that boat. Follow the money.


----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2017)

LOL this thread!   


You mean to say the Titanic was an inside job.....like...   somebody was   on the grassy knoll? and shot it dead??

sorry but  couldn't resist!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Listen morons
> 
> Unsinkable ships don't sink.


There is no such thing as an unsinkable ship, Rightwinger.  Are you feeling alright?  I thought this thread was satire - some joke about conspiracy theories.  Of all people - you?  I'm shocked.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 18, 2017)

skye said:


> LOL this thread!
> 
> 
> You mean to say the Titanic was an inside job.....like...   somebody was   on the grassy knoll? and shot it dead??
> ...


He doesn't believe an iceberg can sink a ship.

What about these ships that were sunk by an iceberg?
*Date* *Ship name* *Deaths*
2007 _Explorer_ none
1991 _Finnpolaris_ none
1977 _William Carson_ none
1959 _Hans Hedtoft_ 95
1923 _Le Raymound_ 2+
1912 _Titanic_ 1,517
1905 _Albatross_ 8
1905 _Borston_ (all)
1905 _Gibralter_ 5
1901 _Islander_ 40
c1900 _Emmeline_ 15
1897 _Vaillant_ 78
1894 _Rose_ 12
1893 _Horn Head_ (all 25) [2]
1887 _Susan_ 6
1882 _Western Belle_ 13
1880 _Edith Troop_ 25
1875 _Vicksburg_ 42
1861 _Canadian_ 35
1857 _John Gilpin_ none
1856 _John Rutledge_ 118
1856 _Pacific_ 186
1849 _Hannah_ 49
1849 _Maria_ 109
1847 _Eulalia_ 24
1841 _William Brown_ 47
1828 _Superb_ 6+


List of ships sunk by icebergs - Wikipedia


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 18, 2017)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Not that I'm taking this obvious satire seriously, but:
> 
> The "metal" used on the Titanic was inferior. At low temperatures it was extremely brittle. It had been exposed to 28 degree water for hours prior to striking the iceberg.
> 
> ...


I'm voting your response, Midnight Marauder, as no. 1 due to the interesting content you provided.  You wrote:

Not that I'm taking this obvious satire seriously, but:

The "metal" used on the Titanic was inferior. At low temperatures it was extremely brittle. It had been exposed to 28 degree water for hours prior to striking the iceberg.

Welding wasn't used in the hull construction, they used rivets. The rivets used on the Titanic were more inferior than the steel. These shattered like glass when stressed, popping the seams open.

Lost fact of the Titanic disaster: The fire in coal bunker #5. They could not put it out, and needed to get to NY as fast as possible in order to get it extinguished. This heat softened the steel all around this bunker, including bulkheads, the hull, everything else. This was the _real_ reason for the extra speed.

As to the idiotic "experiment" proposed in the OP.... Today's hammers are made of far superior steel than that of the Titanic's hull. I give you, the Orpple:

An Orpple is a hybrid, a combination of an apple and an orange. It has a pocket of kool-aid in the middle. It's for folks who just cannot help themselves, and _have_ to compare apples to oranges. Now, you can have both! Enjoy.

_______
I didn't know about the fire in coal bunker #5.  This explains the real reason for why they were traveling so fast.  Very interesting!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > LOL this thread!
> ...


It is part of the conspiracy

You sink other ships and blame it on ice


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

skye said:


> LOL this thread!
> 
> 
> You mean to say the Titanic was an inside job.....like...   somebody was   on the grassy knoll? and shot it dead??
> ...



That is stupid....there is no grassy knoll in the middle of the ocean

Grass won't grow in the ocean because it would be too hard to cut


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2017)

And look!

It's on Youtube!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2017)

Toro said:


> And look!
> 
> It's on Youtube!



Science!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 18, 2017)

Ridiculous.   What would be the motive for resurrecting a thread from 2009 which debunked the titanic inside job theory - clearly?  Is it that old adage in play if you fail the first time, try and try again?  Is this some sort of experiment that you are getting paid for?  See if you can convince people to believe the absurd?  Call this one test fail 2 - date 2017 - try again in 8 years if you must but be prepared for strike 3. This dog simply won't hunt.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 19, 2017)

Toro said:


> And look!
> 
> It's on Youtube!


Omg... come on now... this is nuts!

First of all, this moron did NOT recreate the conditions
that caused the Titanic to sink with scale models

And, what the fuck does a plate of ice cubes
left out at room temperature prove, other than, ice melts!


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Let's do a scientific experiment
> See if any of those ice cubes break through the bowl







This is a garden hose that went through a tree trunk
after a tornado tore through town...


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?




I'm 100 % certain Rachel Maddow would agree with you, so what does this tell us boys and girls?   your both retards!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...



I don't know about Rachel Maddow....maybe Mark Levin


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > And look!
> ...


----------



## Toro (Mar 19, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > And look!
> ...



Yes he did.

Why do you hate America?


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 19, 2017)

Toro said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...





Toro said:


> Yes he did.
> 
> Why do you hate America?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let's do a scientific experiment
> ...



Optical Illusion done with mirrors


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?




Good thing you evolved a bit, this has to be one of the most dumbest OPs evah!


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...





Water can cut steel, dupe at a certain speed.



.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...



Moron

Lets do a little experiment. I get an iron sword and you get an icicle......lets have a fight and see who wins


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gudrid said:
> ...



Idiot

Are you claiming the Titanic was going fast enough to cut steel?  Your lack of scientific knowledge is alarming


----------



## westwall (May 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...











Ok.  Your iron sword weighs two pounds ten ounces.  My icicle weighs 16 tons.  I WIN!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> ...



err why would that possibly surprise you considering who the OP is?

considering he is USMB's biggest resident troll i cant believe you would even be surprised for a second.

you got to understand that he created this thread because of his butthurt on getting taken to school and owned by many posters on 9/11 being an inside job. He was so butthurt on the ass beatings he got from that discussion that he created this thread to try and laugh it off while crying like a baby in defeat.

the OP can NEVER admit when he is wrong.sadly he would commit hari kari first before ever admitting to being wrong.

Proof on that is he is so butthurt about being wrong on the Rams never coming back to LA insisting they never would despite the facts laid out in front of him that even a CHILD could see the obvious. that he is so butthurt over this that even today he tries to convince himself he was right by telling himself the Rams are still in st louis as evidenced in this thread here.

seriously,i am not making this up.here is the proof in the pudding how butthurt he is having to face facts he was proven wrong.
After over 20 years....LA finally gets an NFL team
He is desperately trying to convince himself today as we speak,that the rams are still in st louis as you can see. so anybody that listens to anything this troll says has no credibility.


considering this was a long dead buried thread from several years back that got resurrected,its pretty obvious the poster who brought it back from the dead is a long time sock.

WHY the mods allow trolls like him who KNOW they are wrong to LIE all the time and not get banned,thats fucked up.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nice to see I still own your ass


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not saying that just a point..




Do you really believe what you say?
If you do OMG..


LMFAO.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Try reading the thread before you demonstrate to everyone how gullible you are


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



If he REALLY believes in what he says all the time here everyday,that is fucking scary indeed.lol


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oswald acted ALONE
We actually landed on the moon
9-11 was an attack by terrorists
The Rams never left St Louis


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2018)

No question the Titanic was an inside job

Obvious controlled demo


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> No question the Titanic was an inside job
> 
> Obvious controlled demo


One word: MOSSAD!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 3, 2018)

SAYIT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No question the Titanic was an inside job
> ...



No way a ship could sink that fast at freefall speeds 
It barely touched the iceberg ....it took a controlled demo to take down the Titanic

If the Titanic had actually hit an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2019)

Titanic was one of the biggest myths in history

It was built with thermite embedded in its iron structure. An iceberg is not capable of sinking a ship. Metal is stronger than ice

Titanic was a controlled demo and sank at free fall speeds


----------



## daveman (Nov 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Titanic was one of the biggest myths in history
> 
> It was built with thermite embedded in its iron structure. An iceberg is not capable of sinking a ship. Metal is stronger than ice
> 
> Titanic was a controlled demo and sank at free fall speeds


ICE CANT MELT STEEL


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 2, 2019)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Titanic was one of the biggest myths in history
> ...



Steel is stronger than ice
Otherwise, Trump would have built his wall out of ice


----------



## keepitreal (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...









You have issues


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



What a stupid photo

Might make a difference if Titanic was a submarine


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


But Trump's wall takes ICE into account.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2019)

The mighty Titanic







Only a fool would believe that frozen water could defeat it

Inside Job.........Titanic was built with Thermite


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2019)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



What Trumps wall would look like if an iceberg could really sink a ship


----------



## keepitreal (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wow...you really are as stupid as you appear to be


----------



## PredFan (Nov 3, 2019)

You people don't know what you are talking about. Look at this picture. Ice absolutely CAN melt steel.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2019)

PredFan said:


> You people don't know what you are talking about. Look at this picture. Ice absolutely CAN melt steel.
> 
> View attachment 287899



The Titanic was sunk by thermite charges that were placed while the ship was being built

Only thermite could have sunk a ship as strong as the Titanic. How else could it sink at free fall speeds?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


You are stupid enough to believe the Titanic could be sunk by ice that deep


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2019)

Simple experiment for those who think ice could sink the Titanic

Take a block of ice and hit it with a steel hammer
Does the ice break or the hammer?

If the Titanic hit an iceberg......the iceberg would sink


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2019)

PredFan said:


> You people don't know what you are talking about. Look at this picture. Ice absolutely CAN melt steel.
> 
> View attachment 287899



Morons!
I am surrounded by morons

Steel melts at 2750 degrees F while ice is 32 degrees F
No way ice can melt steel


----------



## PredFan (Nov 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > You people don't know what you are talking about. Look at this picture. Ice absolutely CAN melt steel.
> ...



You crazy Truthers! You deny what you see with your own eyes? What do you think melted that steel? A cutting torch? Don’t be absurd!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2019)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Thermite my friend.....
THERMITE!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 5, 2019)

Notice how none of the Titanic survivors are allowed to speak?

Inside job


----------



## rightwinger (May 30, 2020)

No way the Titanic was sunk by an iceberg

Titanic was made of iron which is stronger than ice


----------



## miketx (May 30, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> No way the Titanic was sunk by an iceberg
> 
> Titanic was made of iron which is stronger than ice


Your right! if it was sunk by an iceberg there would still be pieces of it laying by the Titanic.


----------



## rightwinger (May 30, 2020)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > No way the Titanic was sunk by an iceberg
> ...



If a ship the size of the Titanic were to hit an iceberg, the iceberg would sink


----------



## miketx (May 30, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So why aren't there pieces of ice around the remains?


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2020)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


There is no ice, only Thermite


----------



## fncceo (May 31, 2020)

Si modo said:


> You're all batty.  It was the zombies.  Zombies must die for this.



Pretty sure zombies are already dead.


----------



## fncceo (May 31, 2020)

I heard some of the lifeboats sank as well.  That could only be a result of a controlled demolition.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2020)

fncceo said:


> I heard some of the lifeboats sank as well.  That could only be a result of a controlled demolition.



I am hearing it was an alien abduction


----------



## fncceo (May 31, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I heard some of the lifeboats sank as well.  That could only be a result of a controlled demolition.
> ...



Seems logical.


----------



## Corazon (May 31, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Who did it in your opinion rightwinger? Who do you think the perpetrators were?


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2020)

Corazon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Probably liberals


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2020)

Why do you fools keep bringing back this old dead buried thread?  none of you obviously are aware of his history posting in this section.plus since the troll who brought back this old thread is obviously for some reason has the warped mind to be interested in his old threads,you should have bothered to look at one  of his other old threads as well called Oswald shot jfk and 9/11 was not an inside job.had you bothered to do thst,you would have known this thread was being sarcastic you all are obviously not aware either that he is a disinformation agent shill from Langley that has penetrated this site as well


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Why do you fools keep bringing back this old dead buried thread?  none of you obviously are aware of his history posting in this section.plus since the troll who brought back this old thread is obviously for some reason has the warped mind to be interested in his old threads,you should have bothered to look at one  of his other old threads as well called Oswald shot jfk and 9/11 was not an inside job.had you bothered to do thst,you would have known this thread was being sarcastic you all are obviously not aware either that he is a disinformation agent shill from Langley that has penetrated this site as well



Another Titanic coverup as paid troll  LARAMFAN tries to silence those who expose his evil deeds?

Question LARAMFAN: Where were you on night of April 14, 1912?


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?


That is ridiculous lol
Iceberg is a massive object and you only see the tiny top
It would easily smash and slice the  cheap iron that was used
The side hull would be sliced like a tomato


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 21, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> That is ridiculous lol
> Iceberg is a massive object and you only see the tiny top
> It would easily smash and slice the  cheap iron that was used
> The side hull would be sliced like a tomato


I can tell you ONE that was no accident. USS Liberty. But the chosen(self chosen) can do no wrong


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 21, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> I can tell you ONE that was no accident. USS Liberty. But the chosen(self chosen) can do no wrong


That does not correlate to this thread unless the Israeli navy sank the titanic


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 22, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> That is ridiculous lol
> Iceberg is a massive object and you only see the tiny top
> It would easily smash and slice the  cheap iron that was used
> The side hull would be sliced like a tomato



You are a moron

Ice is just frozen water. The Titanic was made of metal. 
Lets do an experiment. You have an ice cycle and I have an iron sword. Let’s see who wins 

The Titanic was not a submarine. It could not hit submerged ice.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> You are a moron
> 
> Ice is just frozen water. The Titanic was made of metal.
> Lets do an experiment. You have an ice cycle and I have an iron sword. Let’s see who wins
> ...


The hull was very thin and weak steel 
The iceberg would easily rip it to shreds at that speed . The ice was massive 
 You  have zero functional brain !!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 22, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> The hull was very thin and weak steel
> The iceberg would easily rip it to shreds at that speed . The ice was massive
> You  have zero functional brain !!!



You are an idiot.

Titanic was made of metal, an iceberg is made of frozen water.

If the Titanic really hit an iceberg, the iceberg would have sunk
Simple science


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 22, 2020)

icebergs are several hundred feet thick
Hard as steel in that cold 

wow are you low IQ


----------



## candycorn (Jun 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I was thinking it was gay marriage.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you fools keep bringing back this old dead buried thread?  none of you obviously are aware of his history posting in this section.plus since the troll who brought back this old thread is obviously for some reason has the warped mind to be interested in his old threads,you should have bothered to look at one of his other old threads as well called Oswald shot jfk and 9/11 was not an inside job.had you bothered to do thst,you would have known this thread was being sarcastic you all are obviously not aware either that he is a disinformation agent shill from Langley that has penetrated this site as well
> ...



He's a plant trying to keep the lid on the Titanic cover-up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> icebergs are several hundred feet thick
> Hard as steel in that cold
> 
> wow are you low IQ



That is stupid

If ice was hard as steel, we would make cars out of it. 
If the Titanic hit an iceberg, the iceberg would have sunk.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2020)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Notice how all the witnesses are now dead?
Dead men tell no tales


----------



## candycorn (Jun 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The deep state got to them.  #smh


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, humor the gullible person here.  Are you for real?  Are there really people who think titanic was a conspiracy, or is this sarcasm?
> ...



GB did have plans to build a aircraft carrier out of ice


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2020)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gudrid said:
> ...



The Germans just would have built a sub with an ice pick in its bow.


----------



## luchitociencia (Jun 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?


Wait, wait, wait... it's not that simple.

Give me first the size and weight of the iceberg, and same of the Titanic. Give me the speed of the ship and what part of it hit the iceberg.

Then, try the proportional measures with a great piece of ice accumulated in the street in a Winter day, and hit it with the side of your car. The measures of the involved bodies and speed must be proportional at scale.

Try to use an old car, one of those sold for $300 to $500  on Craigslist, one of those that keep running but have a dying transmission and or similar condition. (I'm trying to make you save some money here)

Your proposed experiment is not valid, it is not resembling the event of the Titanic with the iceberg. You can try a floating great piece of ice and a cheap boat and similar.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2020)

The bigger question is

Why did the Titanic sink at free fall speeds?
No other ship has sunk that fast

Only explanation......Thermite


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2022)

They just visited the Titanic again

More proof of an inside job
Obvious Controlled Demo


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You are an idiot.
> 
> Titanic was made of metal, an iceberg is made of frozen water.
> 
> ...


  trolling for icebergs?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 691973




Supposedly there had been a previous coal fire in one of the bunkers that could have warped a bulkhead. This seems more likely than intentional sabotage / thermite


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2022)

Yarddog said:


> Supposedly there had been a previous coal fire in one of the bunkers that could have warped a bulkhead. This seems more likely than intentional sabotage / thermite



Titanic was an inside job

Thermite charges made it sink at free fall rate


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Titanic was an inside job
> 
> Thermite charges made it sink at free fall rate





insurance money?


----------



## miketx (Sep 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Titanic was an inside job
> 
> Thermite charges made it sink at free fall rate


Sure it did. Liar.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2022)

miketx said:


> Sure it did. Liar.



You think “ice” could sink the greatest ship in the world?


You believe that lie?


----------



## Markle (Sep 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> One of the biggest coverups in history was the myth that the Titanic somehow sank after hitting an iceberg. How stupid do they think people are?
> 
> Ice is FROZEN WATER it is not stronger than metal. If the Titanic really struck an iceberg, the iceberg would have sank.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try an experiment at home. Take a block of ice out of your freezer and hit it with a hammer. What breaks? The hammer or the ice?


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The bigger question is
> 
> Why did the Titanic sink at free fall speeds?
> No other ship has sunk that fast
> ...


It split in half amidships I think.


----------



## Markle (Sep 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> They just visited the Titanic again
> 
> More proof of an inside job
> Obvious Controlled Demo


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 5, 2022)

Yarddog said:


> trolling for icebergs?


No doubt,our resident paid shill has gotten so many ass beatings on trump lately he has gotten so desperate from getting owned that like the sad troll he is,goes and resurrects an old dead buried thread of his proving how sad and pathetic he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 5, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> It split in half amidships I think.


Why do you fucking feed the troll,you are taking his bait and giving the attention seeker the attention he seeks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 5, 2022)

miketx said:


> Sure it did. Liar.


Again don’t feed the troll.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Again don’t feed the troll.



LA RAM FAN is a paid Government Shill

Pay no attention to him


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2022)

Molten metal dripping off the bow of the Titanic. Clear indication of Thermite


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2022)

They try to tell us this damage was done by an Iceberg?
Who do they think they are kidding

An Iceberg did not slice this ship in half. Only thermite could cause this damage.
Listen up Sheeple


----------



## candycorn (Sep 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> They just visited the Titanic again
> 
> More proof of an inside job
> Obvious Controlled Demo


I think Christopher Wray was planting evidence.  

I personally blame Hunter Biden.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I think Christopher Wray was planting evidence.
> 
> I personally blame Hunter Biden.


He has an alibi
Hunter gets sea sick


----------



## jc456 (Sep 12, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I think Christopher Wray was planting evidence.
> 
> I personally blame Hunter Biden.


I believe trump declassified all material that was classified.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2022)

jc456 said:


> I believe trump declassified all material that was classified.



I think Trump may have declassified every classified document nationwide before he left office

He can do that, you know


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Everyone with half a brain knows that ice could not sink an unsinkable ocean liner. Take a sword made out of metal and fight someone armed with an icycle...who is going to win?
> 
> If ice were so strong....how come they don't build ships out of ice?
> 
> ...


Actually, they did build a ship out of ice. It took years to melt. Little known fact, every voter who voted for a Republican before the Civil War is now dead. Where was the Clinton Crime Syndicate at the time?


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I think Trump may have declassified every classified document nationwide before he left office
> 
> He can do that, you know


That would be so cool if he did that. Democrats would be running around like wet hens as their names popped up over and over again. What a way to take everything down at once. We'd find out what dirt they had on everybody and the whole place would be sanitized.


----------



## BothWings (Sep 12, 2022)

elvis said:


> What about John Lennon?  Wasn't he killed by the Bush family?


By the CIA, anyway. A number of details were VERBATIM between the two Kennedy assassinations, Lennon, and the attempt on Reagan. The CIA, or at least certain high-ranking operatives within, do what they feel they have to in order to prevent some people from either influencing the masses or standing in the way Deep State agendas. In Lennon's case it was because he was extremely successful at turning public sentiment against the government. It was a political hit and Chapman was Manchurian fall-guy, conditioned for the job and likely drugged out of his mind and hypnotized via MKUltra. (<--- Psst. If you don't realyl know what that is, look it up. It was, and probably still is real in spite of being declassified and admitted to around 1973.) I don't believe for a second they quit doing that just because they said they did. 

For a number of years before his death, Lennon was on camera stating that he had seen sinister people following him a number of times. He wasn't talking about fans. 

Case & point: The shadow government (the part that we don't see on CNN and FOX) uses our intelligence agencies to thwart their political enemies...most of whom are honest people who don't support their agenda.


----------

